# Beavertail Mosquito



## Dawhoo

Anyone know anything about this upcoming skiff. Seems to be similar to the micro, but maybe a dryer ride ????


----------



## jp08

Looks to me that it might sit in between the micro and the strike. I like how they raised the spray rails and eliminated them all together as they go to the back. Should be a quieter skiff.


----------



## ADicus

Interested to see what length it will be I know the pic it shot at an angle but looks to be a 16'??


----------



## pt448

This image is from pineislandangler's blog and beavertail's facebook page. 60hp suzuki on the back so definitely bigger than the micro.


----------



## js555

The boat is going to be 18'2" as per their post on instagram.
I hear is shallow and I am sure very light.
I can not wait to see it and check it out, hope the price point is a good one too.


----------



## Capnredfish

Would like to see more pics. My B2 can do way better than that if I sit on the bow, float up on a sandbar and get out. Park that thing in 4 inches easily


----------



## Two Hooks

At 18'2'' and a 70'' beam, it should be pretty shallow. Very interested in seeing what the finished product looks like.


----------



## Barbs_deep

Build quality will make or break it.... 

Curious to see if they have improved


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I can't find any pics anywhere online yet.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

View attachment 1845
I ran and photographed the pre-production Mosquito last week with the Suzuki 60 and it's an excellent package. Anyone who likes the older Beavertail B2 is going to love this new hull.


----------



## coconutgroves

Very curious to see if that 4.5" draft holds up when its the production model and loaded. I'd love to know if that pic of the draft had a person on the platform and the bow. With just me on the nose of my B2, nobody on the platform, it drafts 4.5". Loaded with someone on the platform is 6.5". But it has me interested.


----------



## Two Hooks

The full picture with the trim tab and measurement you can see the boat has the unfinished cap so it will sit a little lower when finished for sure. It sounds like it drafts less than the Strike and be a bigger platform than the Micro. Dimensions wise it sounds good.


----------



## Forcefed

Barbs_deep said:


> Build quality will make or break it....
> 
> Curious to see if they have improved


Care to expand on this ?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I'd like to hear as well. I've visited their facility and ridden and seen several boats and they seem to be pretty top notch and right in line with their price point. I chose ECC based on deck layout, BT was running a close second for me.


----------



## js555

Barbs_deep said:


> Build quality will make or break it....
> 
> Curious to see if they have improved



Uhmmm see if they improve what ? They make a fine product and it is one of the best riding/shallow/finished boats not to mention they do business right... unlike many other companies.
Some do not even reply phone calls let alone emails, they scam you for a deposit... Some of you know them stories...
I think you meant to say what you said about some other company I believe...  Not BT.
I know a thing or two about boats ( grew up and worked in a boat factory ) and they do a damn good job !
A really good job !!!


----------



## sickz284u

mtoddsolomon said:


> I'd like to hear as well. I've visited their facility and ridden and seen several boats and they seem to be pretty top notch and right in line with their price point. I chose ECC based on deck layout, BT was running a close second for me.


Smart man... The East cape won't let you down.


----------



## sickz284u

js555 said:


> Uhmmm see if they improve what ? They make a fine product and it is one of the best riding/shallow/finished boats not to mention they do business right... unlike many other companies.
> Some do not even reply phone calls let alone emails, they scam you for a deposit... Some of you know them stories...
> I think you meant to say what you said about some other company I believe...  Not BT.
> I know a thing or two about boats ( grew up and worked in a boat factory ) and they do a damn good job !
> A really good job !!!


BT has had some very well documented quality control issues in recent years.. I know of 2 BT strikes off the top of my head that damn near sank because of stupid mistakes made on brand new boats....


----------



## duppyzafari

I fished from a brand new Vengeance on a couple occasions, recently, and the quality is insane. 

The finest skiff I've ever ridden, hands down.


----------



## el9surf

Looks like a nice skiff, would like to see some more photos and videos. Every manufacturer will have their issues and I know BT isnt immune. How the builder handles those situations is what goes a long way with the customer. That's why I won't ever own another new maverick product.


----------



## MSG

I own a 2015 vengeance. Previously I owned 2 different egret 189's, a 2010 beavertail vengeance and about 8 to 10 other boats. As far as quality, I can say the only criticism for my vengeance is to use absolute perfection as a comparison. The boat rides great, floats skinny, poles easily. and is crazy stable. The awl grip finish is literally perfect. he gelcoat finish is perfect. 

No boat is truly perfect, but all in all, this is really good. I do have a few issues: I wish they didn't screw the mounts for the rear gas rams for the hatches directly into the channels for the hatches - they do not leak, but it would have been better to install them on the side. When I got the boat, one of the rear hatches didn't have enough pressure when you closed the hatch to keep it watertight - this should have been double checked at the factory. I think the boat should have had 2 drains on each side of the cockpit, rather than 1 in the middle. 

Basically, thats about it - really small criticisms, and considering no boat is perfect - a pretty good review. Their overall quality is excellent - like others - there are always a few things that could be better. However, as you can tell, I am a total boat junkie, and I cannot think of a boat overall that I would rather have (if I could, I most likely would have switched it already). 

I'm eager to see the new mosquito


----------



## Barbs_deep

js555 said:


> Uhmmm see if they improve what ? They make a fine product and it is one of the best riding/shallow/finished boats not to mention they do business right... unlike many other companies.
> Some do not even reply phone calls let alone emails, they scam you for a deposit... Some of you know them stories...
> I think you meant to say what you said about some other company I believe...  Not BT.
> I know a thing or two about boats ( grew up and worked in a boat factory ) and they do a damn good job !
> A really good job !!!


Ok. Everybody is an entitled to an opinion


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

View attachment 1864
View attachment 1862

Here's a couple of pictures I took that should answer the draft question. The top photo shows BT owners Will and Elizabeth Leslie on the pre-production Mosquito last week. Will is basically the size of a linebacker and Liz is the size of a figure skater, so the skiff is stern heavy in these shots. The bottom photo is the draft in inches, with Will on the platform, directly at the centerline below the Suzuki 60. This boat also had a full 18 gallon tank of gas, all the safety gear, and my 20lb Pelican camera case on board. The production hulls will actually be a little lighter so you're looking at a real world draft of 6" for a nicely rigged Mosquito.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

And one more thing. The poster calling himself sickz284u is a liar. If you personally know of two well documented cases of brand new Strikes nearly sinking then please give us the names of the owners and some links to this "documentation." Since everyone these days carries a smartphone or GoPro I'm sure there are plenty of photos and video to back up your claims about BT's "stupid mistakes." It's really easy to hide behind a screen name and make up a bunch of BS about a rival boat company and this happens way too often on this forum.

There are over 350 BTs built by Will and Liz on the water right now. Over 50 full time guides also run their skiffs and nearly every one, myself included, are former Maverick, Hewes, Hells Bay, EC, or Ankona owners.

I also forgot to mention that the Mosquito will be on display in exactly one month on Oct. 8th at the 2nd annual BT owners tournament in Ruskin, FL. This is open to the public and everyone is invited to stop by and check out all the boats.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Just want to point out that sickz284u isn't affiliated wit ECC other than buying a used Fury, so other than brand pride he isn't a rival. Like I said I'm on the list at ECC and in the end between the strike and fury, for me I like the deck layout storage and looks of the fury more


----------



## kershelbarfield

Repeat of BT Micro thread ☺


----------



## Capnredfish

Anymore info on this event. Might like to come by and check these skiffs out. Then again I dont really want to end up buying a new skiff.


----------



## Barbs_deep

Forcefed said:


> Care to expand on this ?


PM me if you would like.

I would explain in detail right here but I will just get blasted and told that I am lying by all the fan boys on here. Not worth upsetting the lemmings.


----------



## Dawhoo

I always learned politics, religion, and family were off limit topics of criticism. Apparently boat manufactors are now. First of all, it is pretty damn bush-league to make accusations on a companies quality without backing it up. But damn, if it happens so be it. As an outside observer his comments about Beavertail didn't make me think less of beavertail.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Boats are built by people, sometimes people have bad days. A few dogs are going to make it out the door of every manufacturer. It's just the way the world works.


----------



## Net 30

Dawhoo said:


> I always learned politics, religion, and family were off limit topics of criticism. Apparently boat manufactors are now. First of all, it is pretty damn bush-league to make accusations on a companies quality without backing it up. But damn, if it happens so be it. As an outside observer his comments about Beavertail didn't make me think less of beavertail.


I agree. I highly doubt that there were 2 near sinkings and they didn't make an internet "lets destroy a brand" thread anywhere.

I'm not an owner of a BT but have always been impressed by the build quality of their skiffs I've seen on the water or at shows. I smell something fishy.........


----------



## sickz284u

mtoddsolomon said:


> Just want to point out that sickz284u isn't affiliated wit ECC other than buying a used Fury, so other than brand pride he isn't a rival. Like I said I'm on the list at ECC and in the end between the strike and fury, for me I like the deck layout storage and looks of the fury more


You are absolutely correct... I am in no way affiliated with ANY boat brand including ECC, as you stated I purchased my fury used. 

My speakings on the quality of BT skiffs come from dealings with very good friends and their boats and my PERSONAL experience on a BT strike that I fished from for well over a year almost every single weekend. This is in no way directed at you and I will address Capt. Beavertail pro staff up there in just a minute. It's pretty funny to call someone a liar when you have no idea who they are or what they know and have personally seen with their own eyes.... lol


----------



## sickz284u

Capt. Gregg McKee said:


> And one more thing. The poster calling himself sickz284u is a liar. If you personally know of two well documented cases of brand new Strikes nearly sinking then please give us the names of the owners and some links to this "documentation." Since everyone these days carries a smartphone or GoPro I'm sure there are plenty of photos and video to back up your claims about BT's "stupid mistakes." It's really easy to hide behind a screen name and make up a bunch of BS about a rival boat company and this happens way too often on this forum.
> 
> There are over 350 BTs built by Will and Liz on the water right now. Over 50 full time guides also run their skiffs and nearly every one, myself included, are former Maverick, Hewes, Hells Bay, EC, or Ankona owners.
> 
> I also forgot to mention that the Mosquito will be on display in exactly one month on Oct. 8th at the 2nd annual BT owners tournament in Ruskin, FL. This is open to the public and everyone is invited to stop by and check out all the boats.


Let's talk about BT's quality control issues that I have seen first hand since you want to go there... My tournament partner owned a BT strike and I fished on that boat almost every weekend until it was sold. First issues and were far from the biggest was spider cracks in the gel coat on a boat that was not even 3 months old... The boat was taken back to BT and they fixed this issue no questions asked.(shouldn't have happened in the first place on a boat that new) There was a ton of fiberglass particles left in the bilge area of the boat when the cap was put on. The "stainless" hinges on the little crab well were rusted BAD within 3 to 4 months..(boat was washed thoroughly with fresh water after every use) then I was ON the boat in November of 2014 when it started taking water on through the starboard screw in drain plug and rolled on it's side and SANK in the mosquito lagoon, so much for the automatic bilge pumps that never even kicked on. We had wondered why at times he would remove the plugs at the end of the day and the sponson would be full of water.The floatation in the hull must not have been very good because the entire cockpit quickly filled with water and the boat was sitting on the bottom in 2.5 feet of water and probably another 1.5-2 ft of silt mud. He pushed the boat up into shallower water to get the sides of the hull above the water and flagged down some guys in a duck boat, they came over and removed their bilge pump and put it in his strike to start draining the water to get the boat floating again. After about 1.5 hours we got enough water out of the boat to tow it back to shore and FWC came and pulled us in. They obviously made a full report of the incident. The motor had been submerged and was damaged, every piece of electrical wiring on the boat was toast including jack plate and power pole pump etc. We kept getting shocked just trying to reach in and turn the battery switch off. The boat went back to BT once again and was there for over 3 months while they did the repairs (BTW he had to file this under his insurance they covered none of the damages) and tried to figure out where the water was coming in from... after over 3 months of waiting he finally got pissed after making multiple calls and emails to BT trying to get updates on the progress of his boat and he went back to BT and took the boat with the motor still NOT working. He took the boat to TOHO marine and they finished the motor repairs including replacing ECU, powerhead and every electrical wire on the motor (ended up costing more than a brand new motor but that's another story). This entire process took over 4 months. As soon as the boat was working again and repaired it was put up on the market and sold. He ended up so frustrated with it that he just wanted it gone.

The other strike that almost sank I am going to keep info very limited out of respect for the fact that he is trying to sell that boat.. His boat was leaking at the trim tabs. The tabs were they mount to the hull along the bottom and the screws that hold the actuators on NONE of them had any kind of 5200 or sealant and were leaking BAD. 

Not to say that they don't take care of issues hell even MOST issues but obviously Will and Liz don't personally oversee every step of the build process and mistakes happen. To call someone that you don't know or know anything about a liar makes you look pretty childish. Do you know what I know? Did you see first hand the things I saw? The answer is no. 

I have no affiliation with any boat brand. I own a East Cape yes, I purchased my skiff used. I have no hidden agenda etc... If you have a BT and if has been a good boat great. I only spoke about issues that I saw first hand. I would never bash a company based off of something that I heard and did not witness myself.


----------



## ADicus

Why did you keep fishing that boat if you have such negative feelings towards BT?


----------



## sickz284u

ADicus said:


> Why did you keep fishing that boat if you have such negative feelings towards BT?


I assume you are talking to me.. I did not have negative feelings towards them until after the boat sinking incident. I thought the situation was handled very poorly. The other issues that he had with his boat were minor and they took care of those. 

To answer the question of why we kept fishing that boat... we didn't. After that whole deal and it was finally repaired 4 months later it was immediately sold... He is now happily with another skiff company.


----------



## ADicus

Gotcha.


----------



## jp08

Wow that's a crazy story. I just got my Strike 6 months back and it seems pretty solI'd this far. In fact, one of the things that impresses me the most is that no water ever has leaked out of the sponsons when I open the plugs. How long did the guy have his strike before he noticed water coming in? Did they ever figure out where the leak was coming from?

Just asking to see if this is something I should keep an eye out for since I fish way back in the glades. And just to add to affirm what has been stated earlier about some boats with quality issues slipping through, I know of a nearly brand new yellowfin 24 bay sinking at the dock with the plugs in. You may still be able to do a Google search and find the thread on another forum. To my knowledge they couldn't figure out where that leak was coming from either.


----------



## prinjm6

Good to know the Mosquito won't out draft a Lostmen ha.

Has anyone seen Gregg?


----------



## walleyehunter13

Capt. Gregg McKee said:


> View attachment 1864
> View attachment 1862
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures I took that should answer the draft question. The top photo shows BT owners Will and Elizabeth Leslie on the pre-production Mosquito last week. Will is basically the size of a linebacker and Liz is the size of a figure skater, so the skiff is stern heavy in these shots. The bottom photo is the draft in inches, with Will on the platform, directly at the centerline below the Suzuki 60. This boat also had a full 18 gallon tank of gas, all the safety gear, and my 20lb Pelican camera case on board. The production hulls will actually be a little lighter so you're looking at a real world draft of 6" for a nicely rigged Mosquito.


Not to stir things up, but you state 6" while the big guys on the platform, but if you zoom in on the picture with him on the platform you only see the 8" marker by the tabs, don't see any of the 7 even...


----------



## Capnredfish

First let me say, spider cracks. Resin is a chemistry experiment. Sometimes it goes wrong. They fixed it. A hinge rusted? Oh my so sensitive. If I purchased a hinge for a boat I would assume it would be rust resistant. Turned out that one was bad. Get a new one.
Now onto the reason the owner sunk his boat. On many occasions he notices it is full of water at the end of the day and continues to use it without finding out why.
Second, assuming this water can access the non working auto bilge and even if not does he test it? Sounds like not.
Third, it takes on enough water to sink it from around threads of screw in drain plug and two of you dont notice any water coming in? In 2.5 ft of water you surely could have started up, turned on the hopefully tested manual bilge or bucket and got moving.
Hell I was swamped by a large wake over side near a clinker, water sucked away then the wave crashed over side filling cockpit. Turned on pump, motor and started moving.
Something odd here. Hope is no longer with same insurance company. Care to share that name? Progressive?
I just do not think the boat sunk because of BT wrong doing and I also wonder how he managed to push a boat out of 2.5 ft of water and 1.5 ft of silt. Freaking superman.
I have no affiliation with BT either. Mine is a HB copy.


----------



## Beavertail Skiffs

As the Owner of Aeon Marine and manufacturer of Beavertail Skiffs I would like to take this opportunity to respond to the post made by sickz284u. The incident was caused by a slow leak through a defective garboard drain in the starboard sponson. It was an intermittent issue that had not been recognized by the owner. 
The owner contacted us and told us he’d had a freak accident getting caught in a sand bar and his skiff had been turned over as he descended the Poling platform. He advised us he was making an insurance claim & shared his concerns that his Insurance company had advised him that they sent all claims in his FL East Coast region to local affiliated repair shops which he was not happy about as he wanted his boat to be fixed* ONLY* by us at our factory here on the West coast. His reasoning was he wanted to make sure it was done correctly. 
The delay in doing the work was due to the insurance company agreeing to the work being carried out by us and transferring the claim from the east coast to west coast office prior to sign off. In fact, I personally worked tirelessly to get responses and push through with the insurance company. The work was eventually signed off & completed by us. I will add that during this insurance work we were also requested by the owner to include additional upgrades & do cosmetic repairs due to natural wear & tear at his expense. As a result of the incident the owner also requested we price him up a new larger more stable BT Skiff which the owner believed would be a more suitable platform for his stature and fellow fishing team. Following all work completed the owner fished the refurbished skiff for several months prior to selling. 
As the owner of Beavertail Skiffs I make it my business to know all our owners both direct and indirect, since the purchase of this skiff the new owner has enjoyed many outings on the water with no issues. In fact he will be joining us & entering our 2nd Annual BT Skiff Owners Tournament on Saturday 8th October. This will also be an Open day to all the public, my husband Will & I truly welcome all MS forum members to join us. We will be unveiling our new BT Mosquito, and it will be a perfect opportunity to check out our demonstration hulls & our actual owners BT Skiffs from bow to stern including the one that ‘sunk’, with 100+ BT family attendees what better way to see all our skiffs, all ages and all models! Lot’s of family fun guaranteed including a Casting Clinic hosted by Capt. Blair Wiggins of Addictive Fishing, he’ll also have his BT Vengeance on display. There'll also be a Silent Auction, all proceeds to benefit our chosen charity Wounded Warrior Anglers which is a wonderful local organization that do amazing work for both local wounded Vets & their carers/families. More information can be found at this link:https://www.beavertailskiffs.com/blog

Alternatively if you can't attend the event do not hesitate to contact me directly to come visit our new manufacturing facility here in Bradenton, FL - we have & always will have an open door policy.

Hope to see some of you soon!
Elizabeth
Tel: 941-705-2090 Email: [email protected]


----------



## Capnredfish

Now that story or should I say first hand knowledge sounds like fact! Lesson learned. If you come back to the dock and find a large amount of water in your boat without knowing the cause. Find the cause before using it again.


----------



## jmrodandgun

jp08 said:


> one of the things that impresses me the most is that no water ever has leaked out of the sponsons when I open the plugs.


Maybe I'm out of my lane on this one but I feel like I would think the exact opposite. No water in the sponsons doesn't sound impressive, sounds normal to me. 

Perhaps I'm misunderstanding how these things are built. If you stuff it and take a wave over the bow, does the cockpit drain into the sponsons before getting pumped out?


----------



## js555

BAM !!!! 
There , it's over !

*sickz284u *


----------



## timogleason

jmrodandgun said:


> Maybe I'm out of my lane on this one but I feel like I would think the exact opposite. No water in the sponsons doesn't sound impressive, sounds normal to me.
> 
> Perhaps I'm misunderstanding how these things are built. If you stuff it and take a wave over the bow, does the cockpit drain into the sponsons before getting pumped out?


Yes - cockpit drains into the bilge area then pumps out. BTW - my 2 year old BT Strike gets used and abused on a daily basis. Looks like a pickup truck but catches fish daily


----------



## sickz284u

Capnredfish said:


> First let me say, spider cracks. Resin is a chemistry experiment. Sometimes it goes wrong. They fixed it. A hinge rusted? Oh my so sensitive. If I purchased a hinge for a boat I would assume it would be rust resistant. Turned out that one was bad. Get a new one.
> Now onto the reason the owner sunk his boat. On many occasions he notices it is full of water at the end of the day and continues to use it without finding out why.
> Second, assuming this water can access the non working auto bilge and even if not does he test it? Sounds like not.
> Third, it takes on enough water to sink it from around threads of screw in drain plug and two of you dont notice any water coming in? In 2.5 ft of water you surely could have started up, turned on the hopefully tested manual bilge or bucket and got moving.
> Hell I was swamped by a large wake over side near a clinker, water sucked away then the wave crashed over side filling cockpit. Turned on pump, motor and started moving.
> Something odd here. Hope is no longer with same insurance company. Care to share that name? Progressive?
> I just do not think the boat sunk because of BT wrong doing and I also wonder how he managed to push a boat out of 2.5 ft of water and 1.5 ft of silt. Freaking superman.
> I have no affiliation with BT either. Mine is a HB copy.


The boat didn't just sink as you put it... We were poling a flat at the time and the boat started feeling more heavy then normal on the pole and when I stepped to the side of the platform to get down and investigate the starboard side gunnel went completely under water and the boat rolled over with the poling platform digging into the mud and keeping it from being completely upside down, so no there was no chance to start the boat and attempt to drain it that way, to answer your other question regarding pushing the boat into shallower water we used the duck boat with a mud motor to pull and both of us on the back lifting and pushing at the same time. It took us about 45 minutes just to get the boat moved. No easy process. What does the insurance company have to do with anything?


----------



## sickz284u

Beavertail Skiffs said:


> As the Owner of Aeon Marine and manufacturer of Beavertail Skiffs I would like to take this opportunity to respond to the post made by sickz284u. The incident was caused by a slow leak through a defective garboard drain in the starboard sponson. It was an intermittent issue that had not been recognized by the owner.
> The owner contacted us and told us he’d had a freak accident getting caught in a sand bar and his skiff had been turned over as he descended the Poling platform. He advised us he was making an insurance claim & shared his concerns that his Insurance company had advised him that they sent all claims in his FL East Coast region to local affiliated repair shops which he was not happy about as he wanted his boat to be fixed* ONLY* by us at our factory here on the West coast. His reasoning was he wanted to make sure it was done correctly.
> The delay in doing the work was due to the insurance company agreeing to the work being carried out by us and transferring the claim from the east coast to west coast office prior to sign off. In fact, I personally worked tirelessly to get responses and push through with the insurance company. The work was eventually signed off & completed by us. I will add that during this insurance work we were also requested by the owner to include additional upgrades & do cosmetic repairs due to natural wear & tear at his expense. As a result of the incident the owner also requested we price him up a new larger more stable BT Skiff which the owner believed would be a more suitable platform for his stature and fellow fishing team. Following all work completed the owner fished the refurbished skiff for several months prior to selling.
> As the owner of Beavertail Skiffs I make it my business to know all our owners both direct and indirect, since the purchase of this skiff the new owner has enjoyed many outings on the water with no issues. In fact he will be joining us & entering our 2nd Annual BT Skiff Owners Tournament on Saturday 8th October. This will also be an Open day to all the public, my husband Will & I truly welcome all MS forum members to join us. We will be unveiling our new BT Mosquito, and it will be a perfect opportunity to check out our demonstration hulls & our actual owners BT Skiffs from bow to stern including the one that ‘sunk’, with 100+ BT family attendees what better way to see all our skiffs, all ages and all models! Lot’s of family fun guaranteed including a Casting Clinic hosted by Capt. Blair Wiggins of Addictive Fishing, he’ll also have his BT Vengeance on display. There'll also be a Silent Auction, all proceeds to benefit our chosen charity Wounded Warrior Anglers which is a wonderful local organization that do amazing work for both local wounded Vets & their carers/families. More information can be found at this link:https://www.beavertailskiffs.com/blog
> 
> Alternatively if you can't attend the event do not hesitate to contact me directly to come visit our new manufacturing facility here in Bradenton, FL - we have & always will have an open door policy.
> 
> Hope to see some of you soon!
> Elizabeth
> Tel: 941-705-2090 Email: [email protected]



Liz you have a good portion of this story correct, however....First of all there was no sand bar so I don't know where that fits into the equation. I do know there was cosmetic repairs that he requested to be fixed. I do not know of what "upgrades" you speak of as the boat came back with the exact same GPS model it previously had on it, same with power pole etc...There was nothing new added to the skiff while it was there. 

As you mentioned the leak was caused by a defective garboard drain in the starboard sponson. This incident was caused by a defective part that was installed on the boat when it was brand new. This incident was no fault of the owners. He did not provide that part and certainly did not install that part. Why did he even have to get his insurance company involved? Is there no type of warranty on brand new boats to cover "faulty" equipment. I think this situation would have been handled much differently by some of your competitors in the factory direct market. The owner should not have had to come out of pocket a dime to get that fixed. I find it interesting that you mention Capt. Blair Wiggins would he have to go through the same process if this happened to his new boat? Be without his boat for months? Maybe have to borrow a competitors company's boat to film a show or would he get a loaner? 

This incident did not come without cost. Despite not having a boat for 4 months plus, insurance premium went up.. we both lost gear in the incident that was not covered. I personally had 600-650.00 in reels and tackle etc that had been damaged or lost when the boat rolled. We both lost our cell phone's and had to make insurance claims and pay to have those replaced. I was paranoid to even get on that boat after that incident. It was 37 degrees out that morning and getting dumped into water that was pretty damn cold for almost 5 hours until we were finally towed out of there was not exactly my idea of a good time. 

I have no ill feelings towards your company. I was strongly considering a strike myself before this happened. I just don't appreciate Capt pro staff over there calling me a liar. Otherwise I would have not even went into those depths of what had happened.


----------



## ADicus

Why is this still going?


----------



## iMacattack

Agreed


ADicus said:


> Why is this still going?


----------



## el9surf

Surprised mods haven't deleted all of this.


----------



## Rookiemistake

Ok so we know the sponson is letting water in but hey lets keep fishing it....your buddy should have addressed the problem when he noticed the water in the sponson ,like you stated on previous trips,instead of fishing it.not lets keep fishing til we sink.a new plug could have saved all of this from happening.. Just saying what if you were in deeper water with some serious current could have been a bad situation.you Shouldnt blame the builder because yall both knew there was water getting in the sponson from previous trips.


----------



## John77

It is unfortunate when there are problems in life. To date I have been very happy with my BT Lightning, quality boat, I had a Yellowfin 17' before the BT and wanted something bigger. Will and Liz have been very good to work with. If there is an issue in the future my hope is they will address the issue in a direct and professional manner.


----------



## coconutgroves

So the owner knew there was a water issue and continued to use it anyway without diagnosing what was causing it? He is negligent. And I do not see how the entire boat could flip over - that means someone wasn't paying attention to how bad the issue was. That's bad ownership. Everything on a boat should be checked before it is taken out.

Not trying to stir the pot - but things do happen and go wrong on boats, doesn't matter who made it. Water and the elements are tough on boats and people should not take the risk if there is something serious going on. Shame on your friend for putting you at risk @sickz284u , but also it isn't exactly the right thing to do to bad mouth a maker when you are not in fact the owner of the boat who had the issue.


----------



## js555

coconutgroves said:


> So the owner knew there was a water issue and continued to use it anyway without diagnosing what was causing it? He is negligent. And I do not see how the entire boat could flip over - that means someone wasn't paying attention to how bad the issue was. That's bad ownership. Everything on a boat should be checked before it is taken out.
> 
> Not trying to stir the pot - but things do happen and go wrong on boats, doesn't matter who made it. Water and the elements are tough on boats and people should not take the risk if there is something serious going on. Shame on your friend for putting you at risk @sickz284u , but also it isn't exactly the right thing to do to bad mouth a maker when you are not in fact the owner of the boat who had the issue.


Amen !!!


----------



## Bluwave

coconutgroves said:


> So the owner knew there was a water issue and continued to use it anyway without diagnosing what was causing it? He is negligent. And I do not see how the entire boat could flip over - that means someone wasn't paying attention to how bad the issue was. That's bad ownership. Everything on a boat should be checked before it is taken out.
> 
> Not trying to stir the pot - but things do happen and go wrong on boats, doesn't matter who made it. Water and the elements are tough on boats and people should not take the risk if there is something serious going on. Shame on your friend for putting you at risk @sickz284u , but also it isn't exactly the right thing to do to bad mouth a maker when you are not in fact the owner of the boat who had the issue.


In @sickz284u's defense...this whole thing escalated because Capt. Gregg McKee got butt hurt over a beavertail having manufacturing issues...

No boat manufacture is perfect.


----------



## permitchaser

I just read this whole thing. I have always had used boats so they all have had some water intrusion. I have a habit on turning on my bilge pump just to see. I had some water coming in my current boat but I figured it out but I still check manually evev though I have an auto bilge
Looks like those at fault make the most noise


----------



## sickz284u

coconutgroves said:


> So the owner knew there was a water issue and continued to use it anyway without diagnosing what was causing it? He is negligent. And I do not see how the entire boat could flip over - that means someone wasn't paying attention to how bad the issue was. That's bad ownership. Everything on a boat should be checked before it is taken out.
> 
> Not trying to stir the pot - but things do happen and go wrong on boats, doesn't matter who made it. Water and the elements are tough on boats and people should not take the risk if there is something serious going on. Shame on your friend for putting you at risk @sickz284u , but also it isn't exactly the right thing to do to bad mouth a maker when you are not in fact the owner of the boat who had the issue.


Did you not read the part where Liz said it was a intermittent issue? Some days there would be no water in the sponson and other times there would be. It's a lot harder to diagnose a issue that does not happen all the time...

As bluewave said, this would never have escalated to this point had capt Gregg not came out trying to call someone a liar. 

I thought he had moved on past this and back to the new boat the mosquito..


----------



## coconutgroves

Everyone is disregarding that this was a post about a new model of boat and it was high jacked by an off topic troll post.

It seems to be pretty common on this board when new models come out someone has to drop a turd into the thread in regards to quality. I've seen this happen too many times with nearly every maker.

And while I won't post the exact details, I could tell you of quality issues with other makers that came straight from the owners of the boats. While it does happen, what matters is that the issue gets taken care of and from everything I know and have heard, the BT team takes good care of their owners. Liz even got me in touch with someone here in TX that had a Strike for me to test out. She even followed up to see how I liked it and told me about the Micro in great detail when it came out. And I know many owners of BT that are very happy with their boats and their relationship with Liz, Will and the BT team.


----------



## slowtyper16

I'm a proud second owner of a beautiful Strike that was custom built in 2013, and even though I did not buy directly from BT they still treat me as if I had. I guess I'm just another happy customer and member of the BT family. I hope I am able to make it on Oct 8th and see the new Mosquito!


----------



## Sandalous

walleyehunter13 said:


> Not to stir things up, but you state 6" while the big guys on the platform, but if you zoom in on the picture with him on the platform you only see the 8" marker by the tabs, don't see any of the 7 even...


lol I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed that. At this point though, I am just glad to see that BT is finally making a boat that doesn't appear to be sinking in the bow while poling.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

Here’s some actual Mosquito news for a change. Will and Liz ran the first hull with a Suzuki 30 this morning and it’s a solid 25mph boat with that motor. All you bare-bones and tiller guys should really like this option. They also got the Coast Guard numbers and the Mosquito will be rated for a maximum 70hp. I really like hearing that since I’ve been a huge fan of the Yamaha F70 for several years now. An 18’ BT Mosquito with a 260lb F70 is going to be a phenomenal fly fishing platform and guide skiff. Not to mention that she’s a good deal drier than my old B2 that I loved so much. They plan on having two production Mosquitos on display at the BT owners tourney on Oct. 8th and available for demo rides the next day. Liz will announce the pricing of these hulls very soon so check BT’s Instagram and Facebook for that.


----------



## Backwater

Capt. Gregg McKee said:


> Here’s some actual Mosquito news for a change. Will and Liz ran the first hull with a Suzuki 30 this morning and it’s a solid 25mph boat with that motor. All you bare-bones and tiller guys should really like this option. They also got the Coast Guard numbers and the Mosquito will be rated for a maximum 70hp. I really like hearing that since I’ve been a huge fan of the Yamaha F70 for several years now. An 18’ BT Mosquito with a 260lb F70 is going to be a phenomenal fly fishing platform and guide skiff. Not to mention that she’s a good deal drier than my old B2 that I loved so much. They plan on having two production Mosquitos on display at the BT owners tourney on Oct. 8th and available for demo rides the next day. Liz will announce the pricing of these hulls very soon so check BT’s Instagram and Facebook for that.


Gregg, you're sounding like an infomercial. You haven't publicly addressed publicly calling someone a liar. Do that and maybe some more folks will listen to you. Yes maybe the guy's buddy should have watched the water intrusion thing closer and made the call not to take the boat out, sighting the cause of the problem, tho intermittent. On the flip side, the problem was resolved and the new owner has a great boat.


----------



## byates

Capt. Gregg McKee said:


> Here’s some actual Mosquito news for a change. Will and Liz ran the first hull with a Suzuki 30 this morning and it’s a solid 25mph boat with that motor. All you bare-bones and tiller guys should really like this option. They also got the Coast Guard numbers and the Mosquito will be rated for a maximum 70hp. I really like hearing that since I’ve been a huge fan of the Yamaha F70 for several years now. An 18’ BT Mosquito with a 260lb F70 is going to be a phenomenal fly fishing platform and guide skiff. Not to mention that she’s a good deal drier than my old B2 that I loved so much. They plan on having two production Mosquitos on display at the BT owners tourney on Oct. 8th and available for demo rides the next day. Liz will announce the pricing of these hulls very soon so check BT’s Instagram and Facebook for that.


I for one was interested, so thanks for this update, Cap't.


----------



## Dawhoo

Backwater said:


> Gregg, your sounding like an infomercial. You haven't publicly addressed publicly calling someone a liar. Do that and maybe some more folks will listen to you.


In case you forgot, I made this thread asking about the BT Mosquito. He gave us a update on just that. So I am of the opinion that many people who check this thread will "listen" to his update.


----------



## jmrodandgun

deadrise or no deadirse?


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

Deadrise on the Mosquito is only 3 degrees, almost the same as the Micro and Strike, so it’s basically a flat transom.


----------



## Backwater

Dawhoo said:


> In case you forgot, I made this thread asking about the BT Mosquito. He gave us a update on just that. So I am of the opinion that many people who check this thread will "listen" to his update.


Yes I get it! 

Still.... really??


----------



## Net 30

Dawhoo said:


> Anyone know anything about this upcoming skiff. Seems to be similar to the micro, but maybe a dryer ride ????


Would be great if the Mods deleted all the crap on the thread that doesn't deal with the OPs topic above. 

These pissing matches are getting really old........


----------



## walleyehunter13

Net 30 said:


> Would be great if the Mods deleted all the crap on the thread that doesn't deal with the OPs topic above.
> 
> These pissing matches are getting really old........


You'd have to delete the info capt.n infomercial listed then since he's flat out lying also...take a look at the pic with the guy poling...the draft is more than 7" and then he goes on to say after that "real world numbers 6 inches"....
I have nothing against any boat maker other than that I wish I owned all of them. I'm simply tired of manufacturers or their PR people making false statements about their product.


----------



## sickz284u

Yes.. let's make sure we delete all the "lies"...


----------



## WillW

sickz284u said:


> Yes.. let's make sure we delete all the "lies"...


It has nothing to do with lies or truth. Deleting would be about a thread being high jacked for purposes other than the OP's original topic.


----------



## js555

The bitter puss club needs to stop ... Pathetic !
STFU !


----------



## GullsGoneWild




----------



## mtoddsolomon

I personally enjoy some of the banter occasionally. It makes for some interesting reading. I was thinking of starting another ranking skiff manufacturer thread just to get some blood boiling.


----------



## devrep

so you want to censor this post...great idea.


----------



## iMacattack

This thread was indented as best as I can tell to discuss a new boat model. Then it went way off the rails. I've given it time to right itself.

If you want to start fresh thread called "I turtled a boat in 2' of water" or some crap like that, and discuss your experience on someone else boat a model which is not this model then please feel free to do so. In fact I encourage it. However that conversation is done in this thread.

Captain Jan


----------



## coconutgroves

Capt. Gregg McKee said:


> Here’s some actual Mosquito news for a change. Will and Liz ran the first hull with a Suzuki 30 this morning and it’s a solid 25mph boat with that motor. All you bare-bones and tiller guys should really like this option. They also got the Coast Guard numbers and the Mosquito will be rated for a maximum 70hp. I really like hearing that since I’ve been a huge fan of the Yamaha F70 for several years now. An 18’ BT Mosquito with a 260lb F70 is going to be a phenomenal fly fishing platform and guide skiff. Not to mention that she’s a good deal drier than my old B2 that I loved so much. They plan on having two production Mosquitos on display at the BT owners tourney on Oct. 8th and available for demo rides the next day. Liz will announce the pricing of these hulls very soon so check BT’s Instagram and Facebook for that.


They had my curiosity, but if it can draft 5" with the Zuke 30 bare bones with two anglers, they have my attention.


----------



## duppyzafari

walleyehunter13 said:


> You'd have to delete the info capt.n infomercial listed then since he's flat out lying also...take a look at the pic with the guy poling...the draft is more than 7" and then he goes on to say after that "real world numbers 6 inches"....
> I have nothing against any boat maker other than that I wish I owned all of them. I'm simply tired of manufacturers or their PR people making false statements about their product.


Respectfully, I'll submit that the post to which you refer did indicate that the beta version in the photo was a bit heavier than the production model will be, and gave specific parameters within which a 6" draft could be realistically projected.


----------



## duppyzafari

Despite the ancillary anecdotes, I remain extremely, enthusiastically interested in this skiff. I'm hoping to pop up the road to Ruskin on October 8th to get a peek at it during the Beavertail Wounded Warrior Anglers Benefit.

I'll post some pics to the thread if I'm able to make it.


----------



## Capnredfish

Cant make it. If someone can make it and post some pics it would be great. Detail, unlike most website photos. Good look at hatches and gutters, console and mounting and the bilge in detail.


----------



## jmrodandgun

coconutgroves said:


> if it can draft 5"


To put this into perspective, a 12oz beer can is about 5 inches tall. A dollar bill is 6. A middle slot redfish has it's back out of the water in 5 inches of water. Even my bare bones SUV with no cap at all and a 108 pound outboard would scrub bottom in 6 inches of water. An 18 footer with full cap drawing 5 inches sounds like one of those funny looking horses with a horn in the middle of it's head. 

I'm not suggesting it can't be done, but I sure would like to see it. If BT can pull this one off, it's a game changer.


----------



## Blackdog317

duppyzafari said:


> Despite the ancillary anecdotes, I remain extremely, enthusiastically interested in this skiff. I'm hoping to pop up the road to Ruskin on October 8th to get a peek at it during the Beavertail Wounded Warrior Anglers Benefit.
> 
> I'll post some pics to the thread if I'm able to make it.


----------



## Blackdog317

I hope someone on this site gets a chance to test drive the new skiff at the Owners Tourney in Ruskin. It would be great to hear how it rides in chop, how it behaves on plane in tight corners and if it is a dry ride...in addition to more photos.

I was seriously considering a BT Strike but that is on hold till more info is available on the Mosquito. Thanks in advance for anyone willing to post a report after spending some time on the skiff.


----------



## coconutgroves

jmrodandgun said:


> To put this into perspective, a 12oz beer can is about 5 inches tall. A dollar bill is 6. A middle slot redfish has it's back out of the water in 5 inches of water. Even my bare bones SUV with no cap at all and a 108 pound outboard would scrub bottom in 6 inches of water. An 18 footer with full cap drawing 5 inches sounds like one of those funny looking horses with a horn in the middle of it's head.
> 
> I'm not suggesting it can't be done, but I sure would like to see it. If BT can pull this one off, it's a game changer.


A gladeskiff and draft 5" when loaded and is 18' - but those are pretty bare bones, no cap, though they do have a liner and the ones I fished had coffin boxes. So it can be done at that length. Here in TX, there are miles and miles of little back country lakes where a 5" draft boat is needed to enter. I know, because my boat drafts 6.5" and there are times I am inch too deep. And they can be packed with reds with their backs out of the water crashing bait on shorelines and up small creeks. Shoot, sometimes I've seen their eyes out of the water they are so shallow.

Oh, and you left one out - most long neck beer bottles are 9".


----------



## permitchaser

Wish I could go. Don't have a BT but they said they anyone could go. If the beam is wider it could be shallower but 5 or 6 I don't care


----------



## permitchaser

coconutgroves said:


> A gladeskiff and draft 5" when loaded and is 18' - but those are pretty bare bones, no cap, though they do have a liner and the ones I fished had coffin boxes. So it can be done at that length. Here in TX, there are miles and miles of little back country lakes where a 5" draft boat is needed to enter. I know, because my boat drafts 6.5" and there are times I am inch too deep. And they can be packed with reds with their backs out of the water crashing bait on shorelines and up small creeks. Shoot, sometimes I've seen their eyes out of the water they are so shallow.
> 
> Oh, and you left one out - most long neck beer bottles are 9".


Well then mine is less than a long neck and I can't fish Texas either


----------



## Bonecracker

Drove down to the Beavertail factory yesterday and met Will as there were a few things I wanted done to my BT Elite before heading to the Keys in a few weeks. I drive up and he walks out from working hard on the new Mosquito project covered in dust and smoking a cigar! It was raining pretty hard at the time and he was kind enough to gave me the BT factory tour. I have to say it was pretty impressive looking at all the different skiffs lined-up in there many stages of development. After the tour we went over the changes I wanted on my boat and Will was kind enough to explain how BT would make these changes. As for the Mosquito I will let the folks at BT unveil the boat at the owners torney coming up soon as I gave my word I would say nothing! I will say that it going to be a pretty killer boat at a great price point!!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I'm dying to know how much a basic hull will cost.


----------



## Capnredfish

I would certainly like to see something along the lines of the B2.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

View attachment 2074

Here's the how the completed cap of the Mosquito will look. There's definitely enough room for two anglers on the front deck. You can get two different fuel tanks; an 8gal for the 30hp hull or an 18gal powder coated aluminum option for the 40 through 70hp boats.


----------



## Capnredfish

Not to be negative, but cockpit looks pretty tight and closed in. Might just be the picture. How many people really walk down the side of their skiffs. And I dont mean the 5 people under 25 on this site. B2 is long, not too wide but a ton of cockpit to move around in.
If I still continue to hang on to the B2, think they would pop a hatch opening and hatch off the mold so I could glass one into my B2.


----------



## Backwater

The other question will be is, for a skinny water boat, how will it handle the open water?


----------



## Capnredfish

Like all the others skiffs on the market. Dry and cut right through 2 foot chop according to owners, not manufacturers.


----------



## Backwater

Capnredfish said:


> Like all the others skiffs on the market. Dry and cut right through 2 foot chop according to owners, not manufacturers.


I'm sensing the sarcasm!


----------



## MariettaMike

I think I'm in love with this skiff. She's got nice cup holders and looks like she can take my 9" flush mounted.

But it does kinda bother me that so many others have riden her before me.










https://www.beavertailskiffs.com/inventory/demo-mosquito-2017-bt-mosquito


----------



## jmrodandgun

Is there a price sheet on this thing anywhere?


----------



## Bluwave

jmrodandgun said:


> Is there a price sheet on this thing anywhere?


Base price: 23k
https://www.beavertailskiffs.com/models/mosquito


----------



## MariettaMike

jmrodandgun said:


> Is there a price sheet on this thing anywhere?


Fill in the request form and Liz will email it to you, and follow up with a phone call. Really nice lady.

Current price is $28k for center console with jumpseat, 60 Suzuki on jack plate with hydraulic steering; riding on custom Peterson aluminum trailer. Base package pretty much comes with the options everybody gets. Delivery was March 24, 2017 as of yesterday.

What surprised me the most is the Options Pricing was much less than what other companies have quoted me in the past. Two-tone deck is $750 as compared to $1200 plus elsewhere.

Liz said the new Simrad GO9 will flush mount in the console and they would install at no extra charge.

I think you're going to see quite a few of these around.


----------



## Tango1

I just picked up my new Mosquito before Christmas and can confirm that Liz and Will at BT are great to work with. Don't have much time on the water yet, just completed the motor break-in + an hour, but so far it's impressive. Looking forward to more serious time on it in the weeks to come.

Running a GO7 with FL Marine Tracks and I'm really impressed with FMTs. What a great tool that's easy to use/works as described.


----------



## Dawhoo

If I was a betting man, I would bet this will quickly become the top selling Poling skiff on the market. 
After seeing it in person at the FT Myers show it further convinced me that this boat would be perfect for me and it also convinced the wife the opposite.


----------



## Zika

There's going to be another one sitting in my boat shed by early February. Can't wait!


----------



## Blackdog317

I am picking mine up next Friday. The experience with BT has been great so far! Can't wait to see what she can do.


----------



## Zika

Agree, Will and Liz make boat-buying a pleasure and epitomize great customer service!


----------



## dbs1515

Beautiful vessel. What is the passenger rating on this skiff? I cannot find that information on the site. Anyone have speed numbers yet with the different motors offered?


----------



## Sunburnt

The one we tested had a 60 Suzuki and with 3 of us we saw [email protected] rpm and had more throttle to go..what a smooth ride. the motor most people are getting is the "Suzuki 60 A" we have already ordered one from Liz and Will and have a delivery date of 4/7/17 they are great to work with


----------



## el9surf

Blackdog317 said:


> I am picking mine up next Friday. The experience with BT has been great so far! Can't wait to see what she can do.


Pictures? Report?


----------



## dbs1515

Thanks for the info Sunburnt


----------



## dbs1515

Can anyone speak to the overall length on trailer? Curious if this will fit in my 19.5' garage


----------



## Tango1

I've had mine for about a month now. Just got through the motor break-in. No serious use yet due to work, but I can confirm that Will and Liz are wonderful people to work with. Their customer service and willingness to talk through every detail makes the order/build process easy and enjoyable, especially for a first time skiff buyer like me. I have complete confidence in the build quality and their commitment to service/support in the years to come. 
View attachment 5563
View attachment 5564


----------



## Tango1

dbs1515 said:


> Can anyone speak to the overall length on trailer? Curious if this will fit in my 19.5' garage


I have the Powerpole and folding tongue trailer and it's about 19.5 overall.


----------



## Blackdog317

el9surf said:


> Pictures? Report?


I am very impressed with the skiff so far. The entire experience has been great, despite the fact that I was hesitant to order a boat from Florida while living in Texas. Luckily I have family in Sarasota and was able to visit the BT facility twice over the past couple of years. I also booked a guide running one of their skiffs in the Tampa area while on a work trip. After all that I finally committed to the Mosquito in October. Will and Liz have been great to work with. Picked up the skiff a couple weeks ago and have not stopped smiling since.

I will try to post some pics and more specific info on performance soon. Between work and bad weather, I have not been able to spend much time on the water yet. Hopefully that will change soon.... possible Hopedale trip next weekend.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Sunburnt said:


> The one we tested had a 60 Suzuki and with 3 of us we saw [email protected] rpm and had more throttle to go..what a smooth ride. the motor most people are getting is the "Suzuki 60 A" we have already ordered one from Liz and Will and have a delivery date of 4/7/17 they are great to work with


Ive heard nothing but good reviews on the new Suzukis (60 hp). Hows the hole shot with the 4 stroke?? Im sure propped right she will get up and go.


----------



## Zika

I tested the center console version with the 60 Zuke. It did pop up quickly with the four-blade stainless prop with cup and I made 36 miles per hour solo. Could probably have squeezed a little more by playing with the jack plate and tabs.

My side console will be ready in a couple weeks. Will said it would be more than 100 pounds lighter than the center console. Going with the Mercury 60 EFI four-stroke on mine. I'll share performance numbers after the break-in but very excited about the new ride.


----------



## coconutgroves

Any real world draft numbers yet?


----------



## Capnredfish

Could someone post the cockpit dimension(deck opening) so I may compare the B2.


----------



## Blackdog317

Capnredfish said:


> Could someone post the cockpit dimension(deck opening) so I may compare the B2.


Cockpit dimensions on mine are about 44" wide and 79" long.


----------



## coconutgroves

Zika said:


> I tested the center console version with the 60 Zuke. It did pop up quickly with the four-blade stainless prop with cup and I made 36 miles per hour solo. Could probably have squeezed a little more by playing with the jack plate and tabs.
> 
> My side console will be ready in a couple weeks. Will said it would be more than 100 pounds lighter than the center console. Going with the Mercury 60 EFI four-stroke on mine. I'll share performance numbers after the break-in but very excited about the new ride.


I am really interested to see draft numbers on this, especially with the 60.


----------



## Zika

I purposely poled up on a sandbar until grounding and it was as shallow as I'd normally find any tailing reds. Was by myself so wasn't able to do the old yardstick dip. Apples and oranges though, since the boat I tested was the mint green center console that's shown in the Mosquito gallery and video clip on the BT site. I'll post actual measurements of my side console as soon as possible after taking delivery.


----------



## Capnredfish

What is BT using for non skid? Molded in or taped off, sprinkled on and top coated, or mixed into to finish? In pics it does not appear to be diamond pattern molded in.


----------



## MSG

MariettaMike said:


> Fill in the request form and Liz will email it to you, and follow up with a phone call. Really nice lady.
> 
> Current price is $28k for center console with jumpseat, 60 Suzuki on jack plate with hydraulic steering; riding on custom Peterson aluminum trailer. Base package pretty much comes with the options everybody gets. Delivery was March 24, 2017 as of yesterday.
> 
> What surprised me the most is the Options Pricing was much less than what other companies have quoted me in the past. Two-tone deck is $750 as compared to $1200 plus elsewhere.
> 
> Liz said the new Simrad GO9 will flush mount in the console and they would install at no extra charge.
> 
> I think you're going to see quite a few of these around.



I assume yo are going with the FMT chip - it's great. I have the 7" simmered - wish I got the 9 - actually - if I has it to do over again - I would buy a b stock 12" and have them cut it in flush - The 12" is a different screen resolution than the 7 and 9 (which are both the same) and therefor has a lot more information on the screen - think about how cool that would be flushed in!


----------



## PeteS

Someone made a mention early in this thread about how the owners obviously have no hands on involvement in the build of their boats.
I can only speak from my experience, but when I showed up to the Beavertail factory there was Will bent over rigging a Mosquito sweating his butt off as a matter of fact it was a big part of my decision making.
Liz and Will were wonderful and spent more time than they should of with my wife and I answering every stupid question I had.
I did not hesitate to put a deposit down on a new Mosquito and cannot wait till April 14.

By the way I ordered the breaking tongue on the trailer and was given a total length of 19' 3" and total height of 77 so it will fit perfectly in my garage. Hope this helps


----------



## Capnredfish

How about that non skid?


----------



## Blackdog317

Capnredfish said:


> How about that non skid?



It is definitely not in the mold. Not sure if they sprinkle and top-coat or mix it into the finish. You may want to call them for specifics or more details...but I am certain it is not a molded-in non-skid.


----------



## Capnredfish

Ok thanks. Never had that type. How does everyone like it?


----------



## Blackdog317

Capnredfish said:


> Ok thanks. Never had that type. How does everyone like it?



I like it. Very grippy and cleans up easily. I had similar non-skid on my last skiff and it held up well over time.


----------



## fjmaverick

Is it like the commercial type splatter nonskid that yellowfin uses?


----------



## Zika

Picking mine up Thursday morning. I'll check with Will and post his response.


----------



## PeteS

Pictures please Zika


----------



## Zika

View attachment 6166
After a 12-hour day and nearly 600 miles, my new Beavertail Mosquito skiff is safely tucked into her new apartment. As with my previous experience, Will and Liz, the husband/wife owners of the company, were an absolute pleasure to work with. They accommodated my special requests, went above and beyond in service and produced a very sexy skiff that I promised my wife will be the last boat I own. Will made 37 mph on the check ride and I'm sure it'll nudge 40 after the break-in. Expect to be able to float in less than 6 inches of water with my normal load. Still some prep to do (wax, clear coat the trailer, add some trailer upgrades, load GPS numbers, etc.), but I can't wait to get her wet and slimy. If it performs like the center console I tested in December, I'm going to be a very happy owner!

http://www.beavertailskiffs.com
View attachment 6156


----------



## Zika

Capnredfish said:


> How about that non skid?


Forget to add this...
Confirmed with Will that the non skid is part of the mold. Fine sand style that's very sticky yet easy to clean. Will said they would spray the non-skid if a second color was added for two-tone, but the skid itself is formed during the layup.


----------



## Clint_B

I really wanted a micro but it ended up being to small for my needs. Where does this boat fall compared to the other BT models? I'm between the strike and the Mosquito, can't wait to see it


----------



## Capnredfish

Sweet skiff. Love side consoles. I am a fan of black, but that is a pretty cool color choice.


----------



## Zika

The Mosquito is the second skiff in the super skinny category for BT. It's a little longer (18' 2") and 10 inches wider than the Micro. Will fish solo with my dog the majority of the time, but there's ample room for a buddy with plenty of maneuverability.

Thanks Capnredfish. Same scheme as my Micro--Haze gray hull with Ford (Chevy) White cap and off-white upholstery.


----------



## Capnredfish

Please post report on storage, drainage, access and such. Maybe some pics of deep in the bilge, access to pumps and such when you get a chance. I ask because I do a lot of summer shrimping and it's mud, more mud and jelly fish. So access for cleaning, clearing clogged pumps is important to me. If you don't mind maybe a pic of underside of console/mounting. I have been hinting to the wife about the new boat similar to my B2. Mosquito is first skiff since B2 that has caught my interest enough as a replacement. Thoughts about those rear gutters, drain for hatches?


----------



## Rooster

Zika said:


> View attachment 6166
> After a 12-hour day and nearly 600 miles, my new Beavertail Mosquito skiff is safely tucked into her new apartment. As with my previous experience, Will and Liz, the husband/wife owners of the company, were an absolute pleasure to work with. They accommodated my special requests, went above and beyond in service and produced a very sexy skiff that I promised my wife will be the last boat I own. Will made 37 mph on the check ride and I'm sure it'll nudge 40 after the break-in. Expect to be able to float in less than 6 inches of water with my normal load. Still some prep to do (wax, clear coat the trailer, add some trailer upgrades, load GPS numbers, etc.), but I can't wait to get her wet and slimy. If it performs like the center console I tested in December, I'm going to be a very happy owner!
> 
> http://www.beavertailskiffs.com
> View attachment 6156


Thanks for the pictures. Looking at these and tt Liz on the phone - very accommodating. Love the hull color! Do you feel that the side console without a support bar is sufficient? On the trailer I noticed the tie downs on the bar protruded out - any concern about scraping the hull with those sticking out? No criticisms at all (it is beautiful) - am shopping this model and just running through some questions as I see more. Enjoy!


----------



## coconutgroves

@Zika - 37 mph before engine break and sub 6" draft? You are in unicorn country my friend! That is awesome - I would seriously have to consider going with a lighter engine to get more draft vs top end. 40 mph is unreal on a boat this skinny.


----------



## sjrobin

I have been aboard a new Mosquito here in Texas. 60 hp Suk center console. Nice set up. The Suk can run 6200 rpm. On this ride our max speed was 36. I did get on the poling platform and the skiff tracks and turns well. No draft numbers. On plane the skiff handled a little chop well. I would have to fish more for better critique.


----------



## Matts

I would love to see or wet test a mosquito if anyone has one near Corpus!


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Great looking little skiff. I actually looked online at the Strike because I need something a little bigger to fish with my two kids. Looks like a really nice boat. The only thing I don't like about it is the rear storage and livewell configuration. I don't need a big livewell because I fly fish and even my kids fish artificials, but a big insulated release well makes a good fish box. I guess it's configured that way because of the tunnel, but a 3 hatch configuration like a Lostmen or a Professional with a release well in the middle would be perfect. With a release well/fish box in back and the cooler under the console seat, I wouldn't have to carry a cooler, which would be a big win for me. Will they do custom hatch configurations like that?


----------



## Blackdog317

They have put a live well in one of the rear compartments.

View attachment 6236


----------



## PeteS

Liz and Will can make it any way you wish within reason, on my Mosquito order I am having the live well installed under the seat of the center console and one rear compartment will be an insulated cooler and the other dry storage


----------



## dparis941

I have seen it and it is similar to a strike/micro, looks like a good solid skiff


----------



## Sunburnt

PeteS said:


> Liz and Will can make it any way you wish within reason, on my Mosquito order I am having the live well installed under the seat of the center console and one rear compartment will be an insulated cooler and the other dry storage


 I am doing the same thing


----------



## Teeser

I just got on the build list and have probably revised my build about 5x over.. Fortunately I haven't bothered Liz with all these revisions.

I'd be interested to know the options others have -- what is needed, what do you wish you would have ponied up for, and what have you regretted?


----------



## Sunburnt

Teeser said:


> I just got on the build list and have probably revised my build about 5x over.. Fortunately I haven't bothered Liz with all these revisions.
> 
> I'd be interested to know the options others have -- what is needed, what do you wish you would have ponied up for, and what have you regretted?


Did you go there and see the other boats? its really the best way to see the different options. One cool thing we got was the cup holder built into the top of the poling platform


----------



## Tango1

Teeser said:


> I just got on the build list and have probably revised my build about 5x over.. Fortunately I haven't bothered Liz with all these revisions.
> 
> I'd be interested to know the options others have -- what is needed, what do you wish you would have ponied up for, and what have you regretted?


Yes, it's worthwhile to go visit them at the shop if you can. They have a variety of boats there in production and a demo boat or two around. Lots to look at and the time with Will and Liz is enjoyable/helpful. Walking around the shop with Liz spec'ing my boat had to be one of the most enjoyable days of last year for me!

Nothing special about my build, CC with the Suzuki 60 and live well under the CC seat, but I'm glad to have gotten the larger grab rail on the CC and the upgraded trailer with folding tongue+integrated rear retractable tie downs. Makes storage in my garage easy. The large grab rail is very helpful with kids and newer fisherman onboard. Keeps people from grabbing at the wheel, throttle etc when they pass. Dual cup holders in the CC are nice and the 2 tone wrapped wheel looks great too. The folding backrest is a real winner with my wife and I have to admit to appreciating it on longer runs. Debated on the Powerpole ($ and weight) but glad it's there. Will can add a simple hour meter for minimal cost which I appreciate having now. Wish I'd done the pole platform cup holder.


----------



## Teeser

Unfortunately, a visit to the shop is likely out of the question until picking up a boat as I'm located in Houston, Texas. Liz did put me in touch with a local owner who was gracious enough to discuss his boating history and why he chose beavertail and that sealed the deal for me. I'm hoping to meet him at the end of the month to take a look at his boat and discuss options further. 

Was hoping to get some insight from other owners as well. The only options I have so far is the CC with Suzuki and livewell under the seat.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Looks awesome! I want to get on one eventually and test her out. It would probably be my next move after my Osprey..


----------



## Pudldux

Have the forward push pole holder mounted as far forward as possible. The pics on website show different positions and I would choose the one mounted forward of the hatch. My osprey mount was not far enough forward and resulted in a lot of vibration in the pole. Since, I have replaced and moved the holder forward eliminating the problem. 

Just a small thing but important imo.


----------



## Blackdog317

X2 on the folding backrest. Great on long rides out to your spot. Even better on the ride home after poling all day.


----------



## Flatsaholic

I have one of the first two Mosquitos made for production. Mine has the push pole holder upfront of the hatch and it works great. Like Pudldux is saying. The recessed push pole holder for the front one is awesome. I highly recommend one. It keeps from people tripping and fly line getting caught. I also have the backrest it is nice. I would request to see if they can make it more durable.

I believe mine is the photo of the side console livewell earlier in this thread. I do not regret getting that added. It awesome and I actually use it more then I thought I would.


----------



## PeteS

I went with the in console tackle storage, I carry minimal tackle when fishing so I wanted to save what ever storage I had for other things
Also at this time I wanted to keep the cost down so I decided not to get the forward casting platform, but so I could add it down the road I am having Liz install the threaded lock down for the turn buckle now so I don't have to go back down and have it installed later
I am new to the whole poling thing so I had to go for the poling platform lean back bar, more for having something to grab cause I know my big a$$ will be losing my balance


----------



## Zika

Congrats Pete. You'll get used to poling fairly quick. It's an easy chore with the Mosquito. 

I don't use live bait unless I'm in the Keys (permit crabs), but went ahead and had the live well plumbed in the port seat compartment. Glad I did. Normally just use the drain plug and throw a bag of ice in there as a fish box when I do keep a couple. Bought a RTIC 30 soft cooler for drinks/sandwiches to stow forward of the console. 

Debated about the forward casting platform. Hardly used it on my two previous boats, so held off for now. Easy enough to add later if I change my mind.


----------



## Tango1

I skipped the forward platform and went with a Yeti 45. Was looking to maximize space and thought the cooler in place of the platform would be useful. No complaints so far, but my friends, kids and I are all smaller-lightweight so no issues with the lid deforming. 

Also glad I went with the Simrad unit so I can run FL Marine Tracks. FMT rocks!


----------



## PeteS

I'm also going with the Simrad flush mounted, I'm looking at the Navionics card for $149 as FMT is almost $400 gotta be on a budget here. Just wondering how difficult it is going to be to get that card inserted after the Simrad is mounted. I had Navionics on my last machine (Lowrance) so I am familiar with it, I have no knowledge or experience with FMT which would be a really hard sell to the ball and chain


----------



## Blackdog317

I have the Simrad Go9 flush mounted on my center console with a NMEA 2000 network to the Zuke 60. I run Navionics Platinum Plus in one slot and Navionics Gold in the other slot. No issues with access to the cards while transfering waypoints and updating my charts. There is a large access door behind the jumpseat cushion that makes it easy to reach the card slots on the back of the GPS. I really like that setup so far. 

I opted for tilt steering and it helps make the screen more visible. You can adjust the steering wheel to see more of the screen when sitting or standing. The tilt function also makes driving while leaning into the backrest much more comfortable.


----------



## Tango1

No issues with card slot access to the Simrad. I have no experience with the Navionics, but FMT is one of the best pieces of tech gear I own. Simple, reliable and easy to use. Paid for itself the first day running in the Keys and ENP. I've long since forgotten the cost based on the excellence of operation.


----------



## PeteS

Blackdog, Liz and Will are at the Miami boat show so I don't want to bother them.
I was talking it over with the wife last night and it looks like I may be upgrading to the Simrad 9" if you don't mind my asking how much was the cost to NMEA network from the Simrad to the Zuke 60


----------



## Blackdog317

PeteS said:


> Blackdog, Liz and Will are at the Miami boat show so I don't want to bother them.
> I was talking it over with the wife last night and it looks like I may be upgrading to the Simrad 9" if you don't mind my asking how much was the cost to NMEA network from the Simrad to the Zuke 60


Hey Pete,

Sent you a PM with some details on my rigging options.


----------



## MSG

get 2 trim tab actuators - 1 for proper location while standing - one located for easy access while seated - very cheap to add the 2nd station - added it after just 1 trip out on the boat. Get the nmea setup for the motor - it will give you engine hours - cheaper than adding a manual meter. Have the depth/temperature sender mounted in side the hull as a through hull - Will did mine like that - he just scrapes out the foam and mounts it to the glass - works great - temp is accurate as the fiberglass turns the water temperature very quickly and the depth works at all speeds and does't look ugly sticking on the back of the boat. Get the seat cushion firmness upgraded - they only get softer and breakdown over time. get 2 turnbuckles to hold down a casting platform if you get one.


----------



## Zika

Maiden voyage went well yesterday Launched and it was breezy at first. Varied my speed for awhile and then it slicked off. Ran all over to put the necessary break-in hours on the engine. Was able to stand while running with good control and visibility, which will make navigating the creeks an easy proposition.The Mercury ran like a scalded dog! Skiff ate up chop and was very stable at rest. Played with the casting rod a bit and had a nice trout try to eat a Spook Jr. right off the rod tip. Ran around some more and saw a pair of bald eagles and a pod of dolphins. With the water up, poled into the shoreline and found the reds. A 28-incher/ 8 pounds couldn't resist my Capt. Mike's gold spoon. Spooked several more reds during the fight. Saw another bald eagle. Released the red and headed back in. Saw a huge flock of white pelicans. Good fish mojo/natural karma and an impressive ride. Happy to say I'm very satisfied with my new Beavertail. It's everything I expected and much more.


----------



## Sunburnt

MSG said:


> get 2 trim tab actuators - 1 for proper location while standing - one located for easy access while seated - very cheap to add the 2nd station - added it after just 1 trip out on the boat. Get the nmea setup for the motor - it will give you engine hours - cheaper than adding a manual meter. Have the depth/temperature sender mounted in side the hull as a through hull - Will did mine like that - he just scrapes out the foam and mounts it to the glass - works great - temp is accurate as the fiberglass turns the water temperature very quickly and the depth works at all speeds and does't look ugly sticking on the back of the boat. Get the seat cushion firmness upgraded - they only get softer and breakdown over time. get 2 turnbuckles to hold down a casting platform if you get one.


What GPS/Chart plotter did you get? and why 2 turn buckles for the casting platform? we are still adding stuff to our build, boats due April 7th.


----------



## Sunburnt

Zika said:


> Maiden voyage went well yesterday Launched and it was breezy at first. Varied my speed for awhile and then it slicked off. Ran all over to put the necessary break-in hours on the engine. Was able to stand while running with good control and visibility, which will make navigating the creeks an easy proposition.The Mercury ran like a scalded dog! Skiff ate up chop and was very stable at rest. Played with the casting rod a bit and had a nice trout try to eat a Spook Jr. right off the rod tip. Ran around some more and saw a pair of bald eagles and a pod of dolphins. With the water up, poled into the shoreline and found the reds. A 28-incher/ 8 pounds couldn't resist my Capt. Mike's gold spoon. Spooked several more reds during the fight. Saw another bald eagle. Released the red and headed back in. Saw a huge flock of white pelicans. Good fish mojo/natural karma and an impressive ride. Happy to say I'm very satisfied with my new Beavertail. It's everything I expected and much more.


how was the fuel burn?


----------



## Zika

Didn't even attempt to check. Was varying the speed at different rpms for the break-in and didn't ever exceed 5000 for three hours. Will post numbers after another couple trips.


----------



## MSG

2 t


Sunburnt said:


> What GPS/Chart plotter did you get? and why 2 turn buckles for the casting platform? we are still adding stuff to our build, boats due April 7th.


2 - turnbuckles helps the platform from twisting of you fly fish. I got a simrad with the FMT chip - you use the plotter then the FMT chip is a must have. I also pout sea dek on the floor of the cockpit - another great thing. - super comfortable and great grip


----------



## Sunburnt

Zika said:


> Didn't even attempt to check. Was varying the speed at different rpms for the break-in and didn't ever exceed 5000 for three hours. Will post numbers after another couple trips.


Thanks, Im just wondering how far 15 gallons is going to go with the 60 Zuke


----------



## EdK13

Sunburnt said:


> Thanks, Im just wondering how far 15 gallons is going to go with the 60 Zuke


http://www.boat-fuel-economy.com/suzuki-outboard-fuel-consumption-us-gallons


----------



## Sunburnt

EdK13 said:


> http://www.boat-fuel-economy.com/suzuki-outboard-fuel-consumption-us-gallons


Thanks, according to that its not bad at all.


----------



## mangoman

Zika said:


> View attachment 6166
> After a 12-hour day and nearly 600 miles, my new Beavertail Mosquito skiff is safely tucked into her new apartment. As with my previous experience, Will and Liz, the husband/wife owners of the company, were an absolute pleasure to work with. They accommodated my special requests, went above and beyond in service and produced a very sexy skiff that I promised my wife will be the last boat I own. Will made 37 mph on the check ride and I'm sure it'll nudge 40 after the break-in. Expect to be able to float in less than 6 inches of water with my normal load. Still some prep to do (wax, clear coat the trailer, add some trailer upgrades, load GPS numbers, etc.), but I can't wait to get her wet and slimy. If it performs like the center console I tested in December, I'm going to be a very happy owner!
> 
> http://www.beavertailskiffs.com
> View attachment 6156


Wait, you promised your wife What???? everybody chime in now, OK Honey!


----------



## Zika

My first boat was named Tax Refund, but she wanted to call it Touchy Subject. 

She's been very tolerant of my addiction through the years, so I definitely don't have any regrets.


----------



## coconutgroves

EdK13 said:


> http://www.boat-fuel-economy.com/suzuki-outboard-fuel-consumption-us-gallons


You should be able to bet on 100 miles per full tank, if not 120. I get 90 miles out of my Etec 60 with a 15 gallon tank. The Zuke should be 25% better than it.


----------



## mwong61

Zika said:


> My first boat was named Tax Refund, but she wanted to call it Touchy Subject.


LOL, that's too funny....probably very true for most of us!

I married "up" and got way better than I deserve especially in the "tolerance" department. After nearly 30 years of marriage she just rolls here eyes anymore whenever I have a "big spend" ask


----------



## wtgoon

I ordered mine around the end of January. I am taking delivery April 28. i couldn't be more excited.


----------



## That Skiff Guy

I just put down my deposit for mine. Delivery date is sometime near the end of the year. Really looking forward to being part of the build. Has anyone experienced some heavy chop in it yet? I am very curious on how it performs on the rougher days.


----------



## Barbs_deep

MSG said:


> 2 t
> 
> 2 - turnbuckles helps the platform from twisting of you fly fish. I got a simrad with the FMT chip - you use the plotter then the FMT chip is a must have. I also pout sea dek on the floor of the cockpit - another great thing. - super comfortable and great grip


What Simrad did you go with to run the FMT chip ?


----------



## PeteS

That Skiff Guy said:


> I just put down my deposit for mine. Delivery date is sometime near the end of the year. Really looking forward to being part of the build. Has anyone experienced some heavy chop in it yet? I am very curious on how it performs on the rougher days.


You say you just put your deposit down, and the delivery date is sometime near the end of the year!
Wow they must of done fantastic at the Miami boat show..
Good for Liz and Will
I'm driving my wife crazy waiting for a delivery date of April 14


----------



## That Skiff Guy

PeteS said:


> You say you just put your deposit down, and the delivery date is sometime near the end of the year!
> Wow they must of done fantastic at the Miami boat show..
> Good for Liz and Will
> I'm driving my wife crazy waiting for a delivery date of April 14


Delivery date was more on my end! Will and I discussed in-depth what I was looking in for a boat and my purchase timeline. I was really looking to make my purchase towards October - December timeline and Will was more than accommodating! I will be heading over to see the factory and such soon and might bump my delivery time haha!


----------



## fjmaverick

I wish I could get this boat to fit in a 21' garage
I saw one at a boat show a few months ago and it hit almost every point on my list


----------



## PeteS

fjmaverick said:


> I wish I could get this boat to fit in a 21' garage
> I saw one at a boat show a few months ago and it hit almost every point on my list


I'm having the breakaway tounge set up installed on the trailer giving me the shortest possible set up which is 19 feet 3 inches which will give me plenty of room in the garage


----------



## fjmaverick

PeteS said:


> I'm having the breakaway tounge set up installed on the trailer giving me the shortest possible set up which is 19 feet 3 inches which will give me plenty of room in the garage


What motor? Is that from the tongue to the prop?
That would give me 2'1" (21' and change) which might be enough room to walk behind.


----------



## PeteS

fjmaverick said:


> What motor? Is that from the tongue to the prop?
> That would give me 2'1" (21' and change) which might be enough room to walk behind.


Suzuki 60HP, I gotta be honest when I met with Will and Liz I asked about the numbers and Liz said with the breakaway tongue I need at least 19' 3" and for height its 77" my garage is 21' rear wall to garage door. I will do all my walking around the front of the boat but there should still be almost 2' of clearance


----------



## Zika

I ran mine again yesterday and had a longer (11.5 miles one way) run across open water. Solid one-foot chop with the occasional twos coming at my port quarter. Tabbed the bow down a bit and it ran like a champ at varying rpms from 3200 to 4200. On the way back seas had calmed to around one foot for an even better ride. Plan to try a different pitch prop but managed 35.5 mph with a normal load. 

For comps, right now I'm running a Mercury 60 EFI four-stroke and a 14-pitch Trophy Sport four-blade stainless prop. The engine is rated for 5500 to 6000 rpm and I was only able to spin up to 5400 so want to try a 12 pitch.


----------



## That Skiff Guy

Zika said:


> I ran mine again yesterday and had a longer (11.5 miles one way) run across open water. Solid one-foot chop with the occasional twos coming at my port quarter. Tabbed the bow down a bit and it ran like a champ at varying rpms from 3200 to 4200. On the way back seas had calmed to around one foot for an even better ride. Plan to try a different pitch prop but managed 35.5 mph with a normal load.
> 
> For comps, right now I'm running a Mercury 60 EFI four-stroke and a 14-pitch Trophy Sport four-blade stainless prop. The engine is rated for 5500 to 6000 rpm and I was only able to spin up to 5400 so want to try a 12 pitch.


Thanks for the info! This was my major concern as I will be running the boat out of the ocean side in Key Largo.


----------



## josh...bamf

I ordered end of January and have a delivery date of April 21. Reading all of this is just making me more excited about delivery. The only thing we are really having a hard time with is deciding on the color combo. It is awesome that they can do any color but makes it hard to make a decision.


----------



## That Skiff Guy

josh...bamf said:


> I ordered end of January and have a delivery date of April 21. Reading all of this is just making me more excited about delivery. The only thing we are really having a hard time with is deciding on the color combo. It is awesome that they can do any color but makes it hard to make a decision.


My girlfriend and I having the same dilemma. Such tough choice.


----------



## wtgoon

josh...bamf said:


> I ordered end of January and have a delivery date of April 21. Reading all of this is just making me more excited about delivery. The only thing we are really having a hard time with is deciding on the color combo. It is awesome that they can do any color but makes it hard to make a decision.


Im taking delivery of mine about a week after yours and im having the same problem and can only really decide on my hull color which will be "something blue" but still cant think of a good topside


----------



## josh...bamf

I do like the kiwi squeeze color and definitely am going black powdercoat just not to sure on motor color because I love the white zuke vs the black but don't know how that is gonna go with all the black powdercoat.


----------



## PeteS

josh...bamf said:


> I do like the kiwi squeeze color and definitely am going black powdercoat just not to sure on motor color because I love the white zuke vs the black but don't know how that is gonna go with all the black powdercoat.


I'm going Kiwi Squeeze with a white Zuke. When I visited Liz there was a Kiwi Squeeze in the showroom that looked awesome with the white Zuke so my mind was made up right there and then


----------



## Capnredfish

Zika said:


> I ran mine again yesterday and had a longer (11.5 miles one way) run across open water. Solid one-foot chop with the occasional twos coming at my port quarter. Tabbed the bow down a bit and it ran like a champ at varying rpms from 3200 to 4200. On the way back seas had calmed to around one foot for an even better ride. Plan to try a different pitch prop but managed 35.5 mph with a normal load.
> 
> For comps, right now I'm running a Mercury 60 EFI four-stroke and a 14-pitch Trophy Sport four-blade stainless prop. The engine is rated for 5500 to 6000 rpm and I was only able to spin up to 5400 so want to try a 12 pitch.


Come on, was that the 6 inch 1 ft chop?


----------



## Zika

My fingers didn't stutter.

All the color options do make it more difficult to decide. Mine was easy though since I went with the same scheme as my Micro: Haze Gray hull and Ford (Chevy on the chart) White with the blackout package.


----------



## Teeser

I'm considering having rod holders mounted to the front bulkhead for Placement while under motor to a short destination instead of having to place the rods under the gunnel every time I pick up and move. 

Curious to know if current owners have any feedback on rod storage other than under gunnel. On previous bay boats, the rod holders have been console mounted but I didn't know if on a smaller skiff if these would get in the way while driving.


----------



## Capnredfish

Rod holder mounted on cooler. No holes in boat. Rods in use the boga and pliers go in rod holder for quick access


----------



## Tango1

Per Liz's suggestion, I went with a dual rod holder on the right side of the console and 2 on the pole platform. Allows good access forward from driver's position. So far this setup has been perfect. I stow a Yeti 45 (my casting platform) between the front bulkhead and front of the CC seat so a rod holder on the bulkhead would get in the way for me. 

I haven't done any detailed motor performance tests, but I feel the 100 mile range is probably very accurate. The 60 Suzuki seems to be incredibly efficient (always use Wawa blue ethanol free fuel) smooth and quiet. 

Been running mine since December and I'm thoroughly impressed with the boat and support from BT. Headed to the Keys with it Sunday for a week. Looking forward to 5 days of running the boat/fishing!


----------



## PeteS

Tango1 said:


> Per Liz's suggestion, I went with a dual rod holder on the right side of the console and 2 on the pole platform. Allows good access forward from driver's position. So far this setup has been perfect. I stow a Yeti 45 (my casting platform) between the front bulkhead and front of the CC seat so a rod holder on the bulkhead would get in the way for me.
> 
> I haven't done any detailed motor performance tests, but I feel the 100 mile range is probably very accurate. The 60 Suzuki seems to be incredibly efficient (always use Wawa blue ethanol free fuel) smooth and quiet.
> 
> Been running mine since December and I'm thoroughly impressed with the boat and support from BT. Headed to the Keys with it Sunday for a week. Looking forward to 5 days of running the boat/fishing!


Good Luck in the Key's Tango, be sure and post plenty of photos from your trip. I'm becoming very impatient waiting for delivery of my Mosquito so I need as much Mosquito porn as I can get.


----------



## Tango1

Thanks. Roger that! Can't wait to punch out and head south. Know what you mean......love this boat. Even when I can't get out to fish, I enjoy rolling it out of the garage to play with some minor rigging or gear organization task. That way I can look at it later on while I mow the grass!


----------



## Teeser

Tango1 said:


> Per Liz's suggestion, I went with a dual rod holder on the right side of the console and 2 on the pole platform. Allows good access forward from driver's position. So far this setup has been perfect. I stow a Yeti 45 (my casting platform) between the front bulkhead and front of the CC seat so a rod holder on the bulkhead would get in the way for me.
> 
> I haven't done any detailed motor performance tests, but I feel the 100 mile range is probably very accurate. The 60 Suzuki seems to be incredibly efficient (always use Wawa blue ethanol free fuel) smooth and quiet.
> 
> Been running mine since December and I'm thoroughly impressed with the boat and support from BT. Headed to the Keys with it Sunday for a week. Looking forward to 5 days of running the boat/fishing!


Good to know that a yeti 45 fits in that gap. Perhaps it would be better to just mount rod holders to the yeti..


----------



## Tango1

I considered that and tried it with a friend's cooler rigged that way. I found that my fly line was constantly getting caught on the rod holder. I think it would work well if you're spin fishing though


----------



## mwong61

fjmaverick said:


> I wish I could get this boat to fit in a 21' garage
> I saw one at a boat show a few months ago and it hit almost every point on my list


Have you considered a removable tongue? My EVO is 17' 9" and with the tongue removed I have about 6 inches of space left in my 20' 6" garage. I have the Zuke 60 on mine as well. With a removable tongue the overall length is from the back of the motor to the tip of the bow.

The Mosquito is 5" longer than the EVO but you have 6" more of garage to work with. It should work.

M-

View attachment 7627

View attachment 7628


----------



## Dawhoo

I saw the video on instagram of the Mosquito running in some difficult chop... impressive


----------



## Pep

I saw it in the boat show up close and it is bad ass. Much cleaner and more compartments. It was one of my favorite boats in the show.


----------



## Flatsaholic

I have had a Mosquito since November. I have been in some nasty chop in Boca Grande. It handles it great. Most flats boats were idling so they didn't get beat up and soaked. In the Mosquito we just road right through it.


----------



## CHS on the FLY

Flatsaholic said:


> I have had a Mosquito since November. I have been in some nasty chop in Boca Grande. It handles it great. Most flats boats were idling so they didn't get beat up and soaked. In the Mosquito we just road right through it.


What's the payload and number of persons capacity?


----------



## Capnredfish

OT, in that garage shot. A Holiday builders home?


----------



## Flatsaholic

FlyGheenoe said:


> What's the payload and number of persons capacity?


The person capacity is 4. I do not know about weight. I have not seen my coast guard plate yet.


----------



## Blackdog317




----------



## mwong61

Capnredfish said:


> OT, in that garage shot. A Holiday builders home?


Are you referring to my garage? No, it's a Pulte home.

M-


----------



## Flatsaholic

Thanks Blackdog. I think I need to get with beavertail about getting that on my boat.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

mwong61 said:


> Are you referring to my garage? No, it's a Pulte home.
> 
> M-


YEAH MIKE! I work for Pulte, sorry couldn't hold in the excitement.


----------



## mwong61

mtoddsolomon said:


> YEAH MIKE! I work for Pulte, sorry couldn't hold in the excitement.


Hah, too funny, well since I'm out of warranty I know where to go now if I have a bone to pick


----------



## CHS on the FLY

Blackdog317 said:


> View attachment 8004


THANKS!


----------



## CHS on the FLY

mtoddsolomon said:


> YEAH MIKE! I work for Pulte, sorry couldn't hold in the excitement.


Haha...I used to work for them. I work for DR Horton now.


----------



## fjmaverick

FlyGheenoe said:


> Haha...I used to work for them. I work for DR Horton now.


We work with both those builders in sw fl

Im in pool construction


----------



## dendroidking

fjmaverick said:


> We work with both those builders in sw fl
> 
> Im in pool construction


Well, You feel good in pool?


----------



## tbnolefan

It is interesting that the $23,000 BMT special listed on their page hops to around 40k real quick with some pretty basic options.


----------



## josh...bamf

For the basic price it also comes with some not so basic things standard like a poling platform, jack plate, and trim tabs. And you can get just about every option they have for 40000.


----------



## PeteS

The entry BMT is a 30 HP Tiller, so the hopping up to $40K for what you call very basic options would make sense if you consider adding a center console with power steering, plumbed livewell, increasing HP to a 60 HP, installed electronics, trolling motor with ipilot, casting platform lean back bar with cushion, forward casting platform with seadek, folding backrest with cushion, extra cleats, recessed pushpole holder, 3 rod holder on console, grab rails on console, 22' moonlighter push pole, now I'm not sure where you are from but I don't consider any of these options as *basic. *

I just mention it as I got all these options and more and I did not get to $40K


----------



## That Skiff Guy

PeteS said:


> The entry BMT is a 30 HP Tiller, so the hopping up to $40K for what you call very basic options would make sense if you consider adding a center console with power steering, plumbed livewell, increasing HP to a 60 HP, installed electronics, trolling motor with ipilot, casting platform lean back bar with cushion, forward casting platform with seadek, folding backrest with cushion, extra cleats, recessed pushpole holder, 3 rod holder on console, grab rails on console, 22' moonlighter push pole, now I'm not sure where you are from but I don't consider any of these options as *basic. *
> 
> I just mention it as I got all these options and more and I did not get to $40K


I completely


----------



## tbnolefan

I know every company does their pricing differently but advertising that boat as 23k base is just outright misleading. But I bet it gets plenty of calls to their shop as a result. I think 40k is a fair price for what they are building. No need to bait and switch.


----------



## jeep2448

Same here, I went with a side console instead for space, but got everything I wanted and didn't get to 40 k either


----------



## Sunburnt

tbnolefan said:


> I know every company does their pricing differently but advertising that boat as 23k base is just outright misleading. But I bet it gets plenty of calls to their shop as a result. I think 40k is a fair price for what they are building. No need to bait and switch.


Its not misleading at all if that's all you need, nowadays everybody wants their skiff to have more gadgets then the space shuttle. Would you like it better if they said Base price "$40,000" and then start with the upgrades...You want misleading try buying a new car, lol......Base price


----------



## jeep2448

Just for fun, I priced out another redfisher 18 like the one I purchased in 06' and the price today is about 20 k more with less motor and storage. I ended up going with mosquito. I have spent the most part of the last year looking for a new skiff and Beavertail has been hands down the best to deal with!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Remeber more bells and whistles is more stuff to break down the road (kiss).


----------



## Blackdog317

I purchased my Mosquito with a long list of options and was nowhere near $40k. Will and Liz were great to work with. She actually saved me money with some of her suggestions on rigging and accessories. In "my opinion" it is one of the nicer skiffs on the market at...or above...that price point. I have 25 hours on the skiff to date and have been very happy with the performance, fit/finish, and customer service so far.


----------



## That Skiff Guy

Blackdog317 said:


> I purchased my Mosquito with a long list of options and was nowhere near $40k. Will and Liz were great to work with. She actually saved me money with some of her suggestions on rigging and accessories. In "my opinion" it is one of the nicer skiffs on the market at...or above...that price point. I have 25 hours on the skiff to date and have been very happy with the performance, fit/finish, and customer service so far.


I am in the process of building my now, hopefully getting to the shop in May to finalize. If you dont mind can you explain which options you went with and how she saved you money?


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

sickz284u said:


> Let's talk about BT's quality control issues that I have seen first hand since you want to go there... My tournament partner owned a BT strike and I fished on that boat almost every weekend until it was sold. First issues and were far from the biggest was spider cracks in the gel coat on a boat that was not even 3 months old... The boat was taken back to BT and they fixed this issue no questions asked.(shouldn't have happened in the first place on a boat that new) There was a ton of fiberglass particles left in the bilge area of the boat when the cap was put on. The "stainless" hinges on the little crab well were rusted BAD within 3 to 4 months..(boat was washed thoroughly with fresh water after every use) then I was ON the boat in November of 2014 when it started taking water on through the starboard screw in drain plug and rolled on it's side and SANK in the mosquito lagoon, so much for the automatic bilge pumps that never even kicked on. We had wondered why at times he would remove the plugs at the end of the day and the sponson would be full of water.The floatation in the hull must not have been very good because the entire cockpit quickly filled with water and the boat was sitting on the bottom in 2.5 feet of water and probably another 1.5-2 ft of silt mud. He pushed the boat up into shallower water to get the sides of the hull above the water and flagged down some guys in a duck boat, they came over and removed their bilge pump and put it in his strike to start draining the water to get the boat floating again. After about 1.5 hours we got enough water out of the boat to tow it back to shore and FWC came and pulled us in. They obviously made a full report of the incident. The motor had been submerged and was damaged, every piece of electrical wiring on the boat was toast including jack plate and power pole pump etc. We kept getting shocked just trying to reach in and turn the battery switch off. The boat went back to BT once again and was there for over 3 months while they did the repairs (BTW he had to file this under his insurance they covered none of the damages) and tried to figure out where the water was coming in from... after over 3 months of waiting he finally got pissed after making multiple calls and emails to BT trying to get updates on the progress of his boat and he went back to BT and took the boat with the motor still NOT working. He took the boat to TOHO marine and they finished the motor repairs including replacing ECU, powerhead and every electrical wire on the motor (ended up costing more than a brand new motor but that's another story). This entire process took over 4 months. As soon as the boat was working again and repaired it was put up on the market and sold. He ended up so frustrated with it that he just wanted it gone.
> 
> The other strike that almost sank I am going to keep info very limited out of respect for the fact that he is trying to sell that boat.. His boat was leaking at the trim tabs. The tabs were they mount to the hull along the bottom and the screws that hold the actuators on NONE of them had any kind of 5200 or sealant and were leaking BAD.
> 
> Not to say that they don't take care of issues hell even MOST issues but obviously Will and Liz don't personally oversee every step of the build process and mistakes happen. To call someone that you don't know or know anything about a liar makes you look pretty childish. Do you know what I know? Did you see first hand the things I saw? The answer is no.
> 
> I have no affiliation with any boat brand. I own a East Cape yes, I purchased my skiff used. I have no hidden agenda etc... If you have a BT and if has been a good boat great. I only spoke about issues that I saw first hand. I would never bash a company based off of something that I heard and did not witness myself.


Only part I disagree with is "keep info very limited." Wait - are guys selling skiffs that have sank and not disclosing that to a potential buyer? I get the whole you buy it "as-is" but that shit is F*cked up if people are doing that...Busch league for sure.


----------



## KCTim

Went to BT yesterday, spent 4 1/2 hours with Will and Liz then ordered a Mosquito!


----------



## Dawhoo

I made this thread 9 months ago... and look how much activity it gets.

This boat could be on conversation for best poling skiff out there, I don't think there is any doubt it is the best for the money.

I don't have the liquid assets to pull the trigger now, but in a few years I will be looking the hardest at this one.... (that is unless I decide to get the he'll out of the East and go practice wilderness medicine in Alaska)


----------



## Zika

Very happy I bought mine. For my style of fishing the Mosquito is the perfect skiff. Will & Liz are some of the nicest folks in the boating industry too.


----------



## yobata

Dawhoo said:


> I made this thread 9 months ago... and look how much activity it gets.
> 
> This boat could be on conversation for best poling skiff out there, I don't think there is any doubt it is the best for the money.
> 
> I don't have the liquid assets to pull the trigger now, but in a few years I will be looking the hardest at this one.... (that is unless I decide to get the he'll out of the East and go practice wilderness medicine in Alaska)


Is "wilderness medicine" the same thing that Tommy Chong practices?


----------



## Blackdog317

That Skiff Guy said:


> I am in the process of building my now, hopefully getting to the shop in May to finalize. If you dont mind can you explain which options you went with and how she saved you money?


I sent her my original list of options and discussed how I intended to use the skiff. For me, that means poling for redfish in 6" - 24" of water 95% of the time. I also have a family that will enjoy spending time on the skiff. I wanted useful options that would not significantly increase draft.

She said to hold-off on the trolling motor and power pole. Those could be added later if needed.

I wanted LED nav lights and thought I needed the Livorsi upgrade for that. She said her standard nav lights were LED and to save the $200.

I chose the upgraded low profile LED switch panel. She said to go with the standard for simplicity and cost savings.

I planned on bringing the boat home and having my local shop install the GPS. BT did the install for alot less and it looks and works great.

There were some other smaller things she did to help me stay on budget, but those are the bigger items that I remember. 

She could have left all that stuff in the quote and I would have paid for it. She would have made more money in the process. I asked her about that and she basically said she would rather me be happy with a skiff that makes sense for my situation than squeeze extra profit out of a few upgrades.

I have alot of respect for the way they do business.


----------



## Flatsaholic

BT Life Is Good!


----------



## coconutgroves

I've priced out two of their boats before and it was closer to the base than further away. Now I kept it simple since I like to only have the essentials, but in no way did I feel a bait and switch taking place.


----------



## fjmaverick

coconutgroves said:


> I've priced out two of their boats before and it was closer to the base than further away. Now I kept it simple since I like to only have the essentials, but in no way did I feel a bait and switch taking place.


I dont think its bait and switch but I was mislead when I read 23k. Didnt realize that meant 30hp tiller and it bumps to 28k for 60hp a cc.

Ive seen one at a boat show and I think they are very nice.


----------



## coconutgroves

fjmaverick said:


> I dont think its bait and switch but I was mislead when I read 23k. Didnt realize that meant 30hp tiller and it bumps to 28k for 60hp a cc.
> 
> Ive seen one at a boat show and I think they are very nice.


From their website and description of the Mosquito:

"The Mosquito's engine options start at 30hp"

I've always figured that 23k started with the 30 hp. In fact, I mentioned it to a friend of mine.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

yobata said:


> Is "wilderness medicine" the same thing that Tommy Chong practices?


He passed away


----------



## fjmaverick

yobata said:


> Is "wilderness medicine" the same thing that Tommy Chong practices?


Idk I stick to my ancient Chinese medicine like tiger balm


----------



## floridabrahmer

still no real world draft pics? i would like to see some from the owners...


----------



## CHS on the FLY

floridabrahmer said:


> still no real world draft pics? i would like to see some from the owners...


I had mine dragging tonight in 6" with both my kids on board. I can measure tomorrow.


----------



## floridabrahmer

CHS on the FLY said:


> I had mine dragging tonight in 6" with both my kids on board. I can measure tomorrow.


10-4 just curious, thinking about trying to get one...


----------



## EdK13

floridabrahmer said:


> 10-4 just curious, thinking about trying to get one...


Go demo one and bring a ruler.


----------



## floridabrahmer

EdK13 said:


> Go demo one and bring a ruler.


dont have the time right now but it may get to that point...


----------



## EdK13

floridabrahmer said:


> dont have the time right now but it may get to that point...


I know the feeling...


----------



## Sunburnt

to busy fishing in mine to remember, I will take a photo tomorrow


----------



## Str8-Six

real world draft #s?
Can BT hang your motor/throttle/etc at no additional cost?
Wait time?
How much is deposit, refundable?


----------



## PeteS

Str8-Six said:


> real world draft #s?
> Can BT hang your motor/throttle/etc at no additional cost?
> Wait time?
> How much is deposit, refundable?


Will and Liz are great people to work with you should give them a call as you will get the best and correct answers from them. When I ordered my Mosquito I was told my deposit was refundable until the boat went into the mold.

I placed my deposit on Jan 16, 2017 and picked up the boat on Good Friday April 14


----------



## PeteS

Str8-Six said:


> real world draft #s?
> Can BT hang your motor/throttle/etc at no additional cost?
> Wait time?
> How much is deposit, refundable?


Will and Liz are great people to work with you should give them a call as you will get the best and correct answers from them. When I ordered my Mosquito I was told my deposit was refundable until the boat went into the mold.

I placed my deposit on Jan 16, 2017 and picked up the boat on Good Friday April 14


----------



## Zika

Str8-Six said:


> real world draft #s?
> Can BT hang your motor/throttle/etc at no additional cost?
> Wait time?
> How much is deposit, refundable?


Beavertail Skiffs: 941-705-2090

As Pete and others have noted, dealing with Will and Liz is an absolute pleasure. They build quality boats and elevate customer service and satisfaction to another level.


----------



## Zika

Duplicate post. Server had molasses for breakfast again.


----------



## Str8-Six

I will give them a ring. Heard great things. I reached out via email a week ago but have not heard back and my reason for post. Easier for me that way as I stay swamped at work all day. Still interested in real world draft numbers?? Anyone run one with hatsu 50?


----------



## Sunburnt

PeteS said:


> Will and Liz are great people to work with you should give them a call as you will get the best and correct answers from them. When I ordered my Mosquito I was told my deposit was refundable until the boat went into the mold.
> 
> I placed my deposit on Jan 16, 2017 and picked up the boat on Good Friday April 14


Ahhhh yea that delivery time was back in the day we ordered Jan 7 and picked it up April 7th its a little longer now since word has spread fast about how good the Mosquito is.


----------



## Str8-Six

Spoke to Liz. Wait time is November.


----------



## Blackdog317

Str8-Six said:


> I will give them a ring. Heard great things. I reached out via email a week ago but have not heard back and my reason for post. Easier for me that way as I stay swamped at work all day. Still interested in real world draft numbers?? Anyone run one with hatsu 50?


 Snapped a few pics to give you an idea of real world draft.

60 Suzuki
Micro Jacker
Center console w/ insulated & plumbed livewell
Large poling platform w/ backrest
Large casting platform
Simrad GO9
Suzuki C-10 gauge display
1 battery
10 gallons of fuel
20 lbs of ice
Fly fishing gear for 2 people
The usual other gear for a day fishing
Food, drinks, etc...


----------



## Str8-Six

Wow, love the look of the white motor with white deck. Sweet rig. What would you say that resting draft is 6"/7"?


----------



## Blackdog317

Str8-Six said:


> Wow, love the look of the white motor with white deck. Sweet rig. What would you say that resting draft is 6"/7"?


Thanks. Probably 7" the way mine is set up.


----------



## not2shabby

Blackdog317 said:


> Thanks. Probably 7" the way mine is set up.


7-inches unoccupied? That puts poling draft at 8.5-9" with two anglers on board, right?


----------



## Blackdog317

not2shabby said:


> 7-inches unoccupied? That puts poling draft at 8.5-9" with two anglers on board, right?


No, it doesn't need that much water. I was referring to my poling draft in the previous reply. I would guess I am sliding across 7" and floating in 8" with 2 guys at 200 lbs.

I'm not sure how this skiff is loaded, but it is rigged similar to mine. Draft looks about the same. Pics are from the BT website. There is also a video on the site that shows the skiff being poled with 2 anglers.


----------



## Captandy

I know I don't have a Mosquito but I have a Strike. Mine is rigged light with a side console to keep the weight down and I have the 60 Zuke on it. I would say my drafts 6-7" with two guys ready to fish. I would assume the mosquito would be a little better if rigged the same way.


----------



## Flatsaholic

I have a side console mosquito I know I am getting better then 8". If I have to get out and push the boat. I am around ankle deep of water give or take. There's no reason anyone should need anything that drafts less then the mosquito. If so get a kayak and wade haha.


----------



## JDRProductions

@Tex here's another good thread worth reading re: Mosquito. There's several other owners on this thread who went through the same deliberations as you. I read this thread and spoke with some of the other owners before, during, and after my build. Excellent resource!


----------



## Capnredfish

Captandy said:


> I know I don't have a Mosquito but I have a Strike. Mine is rigged light with a side console to keep the weight down and I have the 60 Zuke on it. I would say my drafts 6-7" with two guys ready to fish. I would assume the mosquito would be a little better if rigged the same way.


We have taken this draft thing too far. Draft numbers when two guys are ready to fish. So when you actually cast line, hook and bait off the skiff the new draft would be 5.9999999 to 6.9999999?
Kidding actually.


----------



## Sunburnt

floating by itself full of gas and some equipment no one in the boat


----------



## Blackdog317

Sunburnt said:


> floating by itself full of gas and some equipment no one in the boat.
> 
> Nice! How is that one rigged? Engine? Steering? Trolling motor? Power Pole?


----------



## Sunburnt

yes all but the power pole I have the center console


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

Where are you Mosquito owners putting your registration numbers? Can't put them in the traditional place at the front of the bow due to the flare of the hull. I don't care for the look of them close to mid ship. They would look ok on the sides of the center console but I don't think that gets me totally legal. Put this off a couple weeks and need to pull the trigger on ordering the vinyl.


----------



## Flatsaholic

Will at Beavertail put mine on the skiff. You can hide them a little by putting them high on the skiff right under the flare.


----------



## Matts

That looks about like where mine are as well.


----------



## KCTim

I put the starboard side on first and just in front of the fuel vent, then measured the same distance from the bow on the port side. And mine did go a little under the flare.


----------



## Tex

I am having a really hard time trying to find a reason why I shouldn't order a Mosquito right now!


----------



## Capnredfish

I’m having a hard time too. I love my B2. If I pull the trigger and sell, then buy. It will be a Mosquito


----------



## Matts

They are a little tippy but like a Mayan in terms of sneaking up on fish.


----------



## Matts

Like a kayak..... darned autocorrect.


----------



## Net 30

Matts said:


> They are a little tippy but like a Mayan in terms of sneaking up on fish.











* HUH?*​


----------



## Zika

Had my local boat graphics guy put mine on. Pretty much the same as Flatsaholic's.

FWC has checked me a couple times since I've had the boat and none of the officers ever mentioned a problem with it.


----------



## sjrobin

Matts said:


> They are a little tippy but like a Mayan in terms of sneaking up on fish.


Lots of Mayans are good at sneaking up on fish


----------



## Tex

I spoke with Liz this afternoon and finalized my build/invoice. While I wanted to go with a Kingston Gray hull, the lady friend won out in that debate and so it will be an Ice Blue hull and cockpit with a Whisper Gray cap. She wanted some color and I wanted a standard color for ease of future repairs if needed. It doesn't hurt to have a popular color for resale purposes either. Upholstery will be Nuance Gray with Black Piping/Trim, and Gray over Black Sea Dek for the hatches, gunnels, and poling platform. 

I am pretty excited about all of this, it will be my first custom boat build from the ground up and this will be our first boat together. We won't be taking delivery until March 2019 due to our insane schedule this fall, so it'll be an excruciatingly long 10 months wait. If any of you Mosquito owners in Texas want someone to come pole you around for a day give me a holler, I need time up there to get comfortable and accustom to how the boat poles before we bring ours home in the Spring.


----------



## Zika

Congrats Tex. Yes, it will be long wait but it will be worth it. Nice color combo by the way. Your lady friend has good taste!

As I mentioned to others in the que, time flies when you're buying gear and accessories for the new ride.


----------



## Jumbo Jet

Congrats Tex! Glad you chose Ice Blue, cause I'm doing Kingston Gray, lol. 

On my test ride, I jumped up top to poll around for a bit. First impression was how incredibly light the boat felt from up there. It polled like an absolute dream. A few soft walks on the pole and the boat just started gliding on its own. I have a Maverick Master Angler now, and the only way that thing moves is if you're pushing. I can't wait to go places I can't even think about in the Mav.


----------



## Tex

Agreed! I need a push pole, what is everyone running? I have no idea what length to buy!


----------



## Tex

Jumbo Jet said:


> Congrats Tex! Glad you chose Ice Blue, cause I'm doing Kingston Gray, lol.
> 
> On my test ride, I jumped up top to poll around for a bit. First impression was how incredibly light the boat felt from up there. It polled like an absolute dream. A few soft walks on the pole and the boat just started gliding on its own. I have a Maverick Master Angler now, and the only way that thing moves is if you're pushing. I can't wait to go places I can't even think about in the Mav.


I poled JDRProductions Mosquito last fall, it's the only Mosquito I have seen or been on and that's all it took to convince me to buy one. 

Kingston Gray is perfect, I can't wait to see yours, but in the end I have to keep the little lady involved and happy too. Did you go center console or side console and which outboard did you choose?


----------



## Jumbo Jet

I'm keeping my Carbon Marine 21' G2LR for the Mosquito.


----------



## Jumbo Jet

Tex said:


> I poled JDRProductions Mosquito last fall, it's the only Mosquito I have seen or been on and that's all it took to convince me to buy one.
> 
> Kingston Gray is perfect, I can't wait to see yours, but in the end I have to keep the little lady involved and happy too. Did you go center console or side console and which outboard did you choose?


Im doing center console with a few touches to make it my own. 

Kingston Gray hull and center console - white Suzuki 60
Cloud White deck
Stainless rub rail
Three cup holders in console (two for cups, one for flys)
Simrad GO9
Suzuki multi gauge C10
Plumbed livewell in center console
Keep Alive oxygen infuser in livewell
Flush mount LED switches
LED (white) under platform
Tackle station flush mount inside rear port hatch
Full SeaDek under gunnels
Casting platform
Diamond quilt stitching on seats and backrest

A few other small things, but that's the main list


----------



## Matts

Tex said:


> I spoke with Liz this afternoon and finalized my build/invoice. While I wanted to go with a Kingston Gray hull, the lady friend won out in that debate and so it will be an Ice Blue hull and cockpit with a Whisper Gray cap. She wanted some color and I wanted a standard color for ease of future repairs if needed. It doesn't hurt to have a popular color for resale purposes either. Upholstery will be Nuance Gray with Black Piping/Trim, and Gray over Black Sea Dek for the hatches, gunnels, and poling platform.
> 
> I am pretty excited about all of this, it will be my first custom boat build from the ground up and this will be our first boat together. We won't be taking delivery until March 2019 due to our insane schedule this fall, so it'll be an excruciatingly long 10 months wait. If any of you Mosquito owners in Texas want someone to come pole you around for a day give me a holler, I need time up there to get comfortable and accustom to how the boat poles before we bring ours home in the Spring.


I have Mosquito in the ice blue and it’s nice. I bought mine barely used so no decisions! I’m in Richmond and usually fish south of here if you want to check it out. It took quite a bit of re rigging to make it run shallow like I wanted but then again, I’m keenly interested in running in 5-6” easily. I probably should have bought a tunnel.


----------



## Tex

Is yours a center console or side console? 6-7" shouldn't be too much of an issue for these boats as long as they aren't overly optioned and carrying two large men.


----------



## Zika

Tex said:


> Agreed! I need a push pole, what is everyone running? I have no idea what length to buy!


I transferred my Carbon Marine Gen 3 over from the other skiff. 22-feet. Works well with the height of the platform and the water I normally fish yet isn't a major hinderance when docking.

Liz sells the carbon Moonlighters at reasonable prices. There are several on here who have made positive comments about them. Of course, being in Texas, it's hard to go wrong with a big Stiffy.


----------



## Jumbo Jet

I know it's only a foot difference, but do you think the 21' will work fine for the height of the platform?


----------



## Zika

Sure it will. Little more effort on deeper flats but will be just fine for most scenarios.


----------



## Matts

Jumbo Jet said:


> I know it's only a foot difference, but do you think the 21' will work fine for the height of the platform?


I have had a 19’ stiffy (maybe guide-2-3#) and my current Mosquito came with a 24’ moonlighter which seems lighter, more flexible but fine. Now I’ll have to go measure mine but I would not go shorter than 21. I had to pole way back into and out of some backlakes yesterday and appreciated having a LONG pole!


----------



## Jumbo Jet

Thanks Matt and Zik. I just got the pole last year, so hoping it would be fine.


----------



## not2shabby

Tex said:


> Is yours a center console or side console? 6-7" shouldn't be too much of an issue for these boats as long as they aren't overly optioned and carrying two large men.


Big difference between floating in 6-7” and running in 6” like @Matts wants to do. You can pole in it, but you just might need a tunnel to safely run in it.


----------



## Matts

I personally think with two adults and one 90# teen, with some gear, this boat requires 7-8” to draft but about what I expect.


----------



## Matts

The adults have been 180 and maybe 250 or so.


----------



## Tex

I figure if I can get 6-7" with two grown men 400lbs-ish total plus gear/fuel/tackle/etc. then I should be more than pleased.


----------



## Cullen Pabody

Blackdog317 said:


> Snapped a few pics to give you an idea of real world draft.
> 
> 60 Suzuki
> Micro Jacker
> Center console w/ insulated & plumbed livewell
> Large poling platform w/ backrest
> Large casting platform
> Simrad GO9
> Suzuki C-10 gauge display
> 1 battery
> 10 gallons of fuel
> 20 lbs of ice
> Fly fishing gear for 2 people
> The usual other gear for a day fishing
> Food, drinks, etc...
> 
> View attachment 13794
> 
> 
> View attachment 13793


How is the performance with the cavitation plate? This is the first Mosquito that I’ve seen with one.


----------



## Matts

Cav plate performance is likely better than without (custom prop is a factor) but not as good as with a tunnel, IMO. Depends alot on the driver and bottom. I think the other guys on here with Mosquito/cav plates can tell you more info.


----------



## Blackdog317

Cullen Pabody said:


> How is the performance with the cavitation plate? This is the first Mosquito that I’ve seen with one.


It made a big difference for me. The cav plate was one of 3 changes that I made to run shallow (Foreman prop/cav plate/raising the motor).

Here is a post from a prior thread that will give you more info...

...Update on the performance with my Foreman prop. It is very impressive. I can run the engine 4-5" higher without cavitation. Raised the motor 3 holes. I have the same cruise and max speed (as the PowerTech SRD4 13 pitch w/ double cup). Jack's Prop is a 12.5" diameter, 15 pitch heavy cupped 3-blade. He likes a 14 pitch on most of the Suzuki DF60a motors. I asked for a 15 and he made it happen.

With a medium load (1 person, full fuel (15 gals), Fly gear, drinks, snacks, etc)...
Cruise: 26 mph @ 5000 rpm
WOT: 34+ mph @ 6300 rpm
Minimum planing speed: 8-9 mph

Holeshot is very good. I can jump on plane jacked all the way up without any problems. I can run on plane with the jack plate all the way up, near max throttle without cavitation or issues with water pressure. At WOT with the jack plate all the way up, I did throw and overheat alarm after running about a quarter mile. It was a little choppy that day...but, not sure if that can be overcome without a low-water pickup. I do not plan on doing that at this point. I don't think I will need to run the motor that high at WOT for long distances.

I tested the prop prior to adding a cavitation plate. Although it did not slip, Jack recommended a cavitation plate to help with water pressure, holeshot, and stern lift. His advice was spot on. Overheating was eliminated. The holeshot is very flat now. Very little bow rise with full tabs. I was shocked at how slow the skiff with ride without falling off plane. The cav plate also improved water pressure. I don't need as much tab to prevent porpoising. No significant change to speed or rpm with the plate installed. Overall, I am very happy with the performance improvements after bolting on the Foreman prop and cav plate. No plans for any more tweaks right now...time to fish!

John at Tran Sport boats was very helpful. He recommended the small HP plate for my motor (Zuke DF60a) and advice on how to trim and install the plate.


----------



## Matts

Blackdog317 said:


> It made a big difference for me. The cav plate was one of 3 changes that I made to run shallow (Foreman prop/cav plate/raising the motor).
> 
> Here is a post from a prior thread that will give you more info...
> 
> ...Update on the performance with my Foreman prop. It is very impressive. I can run the engine 4-5" higher without cavitation. Raised the motor 3 holes. I have the same cruise and max speed (as the PowerTech SRD4 13 pitch w/ double cup). Jack's Prop is a 12.5" diameter, 15 pitch heavy cupped 3-blade. He likes a 14 pitch on most of the Suzuki DF60a motors. I asked for a 15 and he made it happen.
> 
> With a medium load (1 person, full fuel (15 gals), Fly gear, drinks, snacks, etc)...
> Cruise: 26 mph @ 5000 rpm
> WOT: 34+ mph @ 6300 rpm
> Minimum planing speed: 8-9 mph
> 
> Holeshot is very good. I can jump on plane jacked all the way up without any problems. I can run on plane with the jack plate all the way up, near max throttle without cavitation or issues with water pressure. At WOT with the jack plate all the way up, I did throw and overheat alarm after running about a quarter mile. It was a little choppy that day...but, not sure if that can be overcome without a low-water pickup. I do not plan on doing that at this point. I don't think I will need to run the motor that high at WOT for long distances.
> 
> I tested the prop prior to adding a cavitation plate. Although it did not slip, Jack recommended a cavitation plate to help with water pressure, holeshot, and stern lift. His advice was spot on. Overheating was eliminated. The holeshot is very flat now. Very little bow rise with full tabs. I was shocked at how slow the skiff with ride without falling off plane. The cav plate also improved water pressure. I don't need as much tab to prevent porpoising. No significant change to speed or rpm with the plate installed. Overall, I am very happy with the performance improvements after bolting on the Foreman prop and cav plate. No plans for any more tweaks right now...time to fish!
> 
> John at Tran Sport boats was very helpful. He recommended the small HP plate for my motor (Zuke DF60a) and advice on how to trim and install the plate.


What do you do with trim tabs to stay on plane at slow speeds?


----------



## Blackdog317

Matts said:


> What do you do with trim tabs to stay on plane at slow speeds?


They are probably 3/4 if not all the way down. The stern falls without them.


----------



## Cullen Pabody

Blackdog317 said:


> It made a big difference for me. The cav plate was one of 3 changes that I made to run shallow (Foreman prop/cav plate/raising the motor).
> 
> Here is a post from a prior thread that will give you more info...
> 
> ...Update on the performance with my Foreman prop. It is very impressive. I can run the engine 4-5" higher without cavitation. Raised the motor 3 holes. I have the same cruise and max speed (as the PowerTech SRD4 13 pitch w/ double cup). Jack's Prop is a 12.5" diameter, 15 pitch heavy cupped 3-blade. He likes a 14 pitch on most of the Suzuki DF60a motors. I asked for a 15 and he made it happen.
> 
> With a medium load (1 person, full fuel (15 gals), Fly gear, drinks, snacks, etc)...
> Cruise: 26 mph @ 5000 rpm
> WOT: 34+ mph @ 6300 rpm
> Minimum planing speed: 8-9 mph
> 
> Holeshot is very good. I can jump on plane jacked all the way up without any problems. I can run on plane with the jack plate all the way up, near max throttle without cavitation or issues with water pressure. At WOT with the jack plate all the way up, I did throw and overheat alarm after running about a quarter mile. It was a little choppy that day...but, not sure if that can be overcome without a low-water pickup. I do not plan on doing that at this point. I don't think I will need to run the motor that high at WOT for long distances.
> 
> I tested the prop prior to adding a cavitation plate. Although it did not slip, Jack recommended a cavitation plate to help with water pressure, holeshot, and stern lift. His advice was spot on. Overheating was eliminated. The holeshot is very flat now. Very little bow rise with full tabs. I was shocked at how slow the skiff with ride without falling off plane. The cav plate also improved water pressure. I don't need as much tab to prevent porpoising. No significant change to speed or rpm with the plate installed. Overall, I am very happy with the performance improvements after bolting on the Foreman prop and cav plate. No plans for any more tweaks right now...time to fish!
> 
> John at Tran Sport boats was very helpful. He recommended the small HP plate for my motor (Zuke DF60a) and advice on how to trim and install the plate.


Perfect. Thanks. I’m getting my Mosquito built, so I will be adding that to the list. Should I ask BT to mount the jackplate and engine on the lowest holes (i.e. mount the engine as high as possible???)


----------



## Blackdog317

Cullen Pabody said:


> Perfect. Thanks. I’m getting my Mosquito built, so I will be adding that to the list. Should I ask BT to mount the jackplate and engine on the lowest holes (i.e. mount the engine as high as possible???)


In my opinion... motor on the bottom hole and jack plate on the middle hole.

If you want to run as skinny as possible, the bottom hole on the jack plate will put you .75" higher.


----------



## Matts

skinnydip said:


> i did the video and can attest to stevie's thoughts. I also am a hair club member. great boat. glad i know someone with as bad a boat fetish as myself. cheers





Blackdog317 said:


> In my opinion... motor on the bottom hole and jack plate on the middle hole.
> 
> If you want to run as skinny as possible, the bottom hole on the jack plate will put you .75" higher.


To clarify, motor on lowest hole in jack plate and then middle hole of jack plate to transom? I’m set on lowest on motor-jack plate but need to come up one on the hull-jack-plate if that’s what you mean.


----------



## Blackdog317

With the motor on the bottom hole and the JP on the top hole, there is a little less than 6" of skeg below the hull when jacked all the way up.


----------



## Blackdog317

Matts said:


> To clarify, motor on lowest hole in jack plate and then middle hole of jack plate to transom? I’m set on lowest on motor-jack plate but need to come up one on the hull-jack-plate if that’s what you mean.


Yes. That is what I was referring to if I were starting from scratch on a new build. Mine is set-up like yours. The JP has 5200 on the bolts. I didn't feel like dealing with that stuff for another 3/4" - 1.5" of elevation. But, it could be done if you wanted. I'm not sure about water pressure once you get that high. Mine is pretty dialed-in right now. I am happy with it and plan to run it like it is.

Also, I don't want the cowling to get any closer to the polling platform. It's already pretty tight when I set or remove my transom saver.


----------



## Cullen Pabody

Blackdog317 said:


> With the motor on the bottom hole and the JP on the top hole, there is a little less than 6" of skeg below the hull when jacked all the way up.
> 
> View attachment 40868
> View attachment 40870


I see you have the retractable transom straps. Any corrosion issues from the salt water with those? Is everything exposed so that it’s easy to rinse off?


----------



## Blackdog317

Cullen Pabody said:


> I see you have the retractable transom straps. Any corrosion issues from the salt water with those? Is everything exposed so that it’s easy to rinse off?


No corrosion. They are the stainless model from Fulton. Pretty easy to rinse off with the hose. I had issues with 2 of them over the past year (mechanical failure). Tracy at Peterson Trailers replaced them at no charge. I like them and wouldn't go without. Had them on my last skiff with no problems.


----------



## Matts

Blackdog317 said:


> Yes. That is what I was referring to if I were starting from scratch on a new build. Mine is set-up like yours. The JP has 5200 on the bolts. I didn't feel like dealing with that stuff for another 3/4" - 1.5" of elevation. But, it could be done if you wanted. I'm not sure about water pressure once you get that high. Mine is pretty dialed-in right now. I am happy with it and plan to run it like it is.
> 
> Also, I don't want the cowling to get any closer to the polling platform. It's already pretty tight when I set or remove my transom saver.


Looking at the photos, I think ours may be the same height. The transom to jack plate bolt is at the upper setting (lowest) and that would be the next one I could raise. My motor to jack plate bolt is at the lowest, which makes the motor as high as possible there. I have an Atlas jack and it only has two bolt holes to hold the motor. It looks like you have 3 holes to choose from for the motor to jack plate, specifically holes on the jack plate? I'm still thinking about raising it one more notch at the transom-jack plate mount to get a bit more but unsure how much water it will hold. I tried to foto with the camera level with the "bullet" of the lower unit, for perspective.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

FSUDrew99 said:


> Ive heard nothing but good reviews on the new Suzukis (60 hp). Hows the hole shot with the 4 stroke?? Im sure propped right she will get up and go.





Capnredfish said:


> Rod holder mounted on cooler. No holes in boat. Rods in use the boga and pliers go in rod holder for quick access


Mounted a 4 pack s/s rod holders to my cooler, running spot to spot ready to go...


----------



## LLMflyfisher

Blackdog317 said:


> With the motor on the bottom hole and the JP on the top hole, there is a little less than 6" of skeg below the hull when jacked all the way up.
> 
> View attachment 40868
> View attachment 40870


BlackDog, did TranSport make a custom cavitation plate for your Suzuki? I ordered one up to mount like yours but am finding the lower unit cavitation plate (6”) is wider than the”shelf” (5 1/4”) on the underside of the TS cavitation plate. Now I see why TS was telling me this is meant to be installed on the bottom side. Right now the only way to install like yours is to grind down the sides of the lower unit cavitation plate to make it fit and I don’t think I want to do that. Thanks for any advice on this


----------



## Blackdog317

LLMflyfisher said:


> BlackDog, did TranSport make a custom cavitation plate for your Suzuki? I ordered one up to mount like yours but am finding the lower unit cavitation plate (6”) is wider than the”shelf” (5 1/4”) on the underside of the TS cavitation plate. Now I see why TS was telling me this is meant to be installed on the bottom side. Right now the only way to install like yours is to grind down the sides of the lower unit cavitation plate to make it fit and I don’t think I want to do that. Thanks for any advice on this


No. Mine was not custom. It was a rough, unfinished plate. They recommended mounting below the motor plate. They were not familiar with the Mosquito and didn't have a template for the Suzuki 60 at the time, so I made some modifications to make it work. I had to remove a lot of material for it to fit above the lower unit plate.

I will try to dig up some pictures for reference...


----------



## Blackdog317




----------



## Blackdog317




----------



## Blackdog317




----------



## LLMflyfisher

Wow, thanks with all that info. I’m thinking yours must have more material cause if I take any material off the underside to widen this, I’m sure I’ll make a hole thru the other side. Can you compare the measurements with me?


----------



## Blackdog317

Finished after mods and gel-coat










Finished after mods and gel-coat









Unfinished fiberglass material prior to any sanding


----------



## LLMflyfisher

yup, there both the same animal. Don’t see how you made it work. If the underside channel measures 5 1/4” and the width of the lower unit measures 6” at its widest point, that means I would need to widen the underside of the cavitation plate 3/8” on both sides. Thickness being 5/16”, seems to me I would cut thru. Here’s what I have for mounting underneath. Beautiful job on yours. Gonna sleep on it. Thanks.


----------



## LLMflyfisher

Ended up on top ala Blackdog


----------

